# Skeen 2017 - Trailbike



## Radon-Bikes (25. Juli 2016)

*Skeen 2017 - Trailbike
*
Ab dem Modelljahr 2017 werden die SKEEN Modelle noch besser auf unterschiedliche Fahrer abgestimmt sein. Mit einer leicht veränderten Geometrie zum Vorjahresmodell sowie ein Größen-Split mit 27,5“ Laufrädern bei Rahmengröße S und 29“ Laufrädern für die größeren Rahmen können große Fahrer die Vorteile der 29-Zöller perfekt ausnutzen und für kleinere Fahrer bleibt das Trail Bike auch in verbocktem Terrain jederzeit wendig und beherrschbar. Alle Infos gibt's hier: goo.gl/iXRtD1

Wir werden in Zukunft alle Fragen rund um das Skeen 2017 in diesem Thread beantworten und Neuigkeiten, Bilder und Videos hier präsentieren.


----------



## fissenid (26. Juli 2016)

HUhu!

kommen auch endlich wieder SRAM Komponenten zum Einsatz???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (28. Juli 2016)

Frisch aus dem Fotostudio - der erste Testaufbau vom neuen SKEEN in 29", XT Ausstattung, DT Swiss EX 1501, 32er Fox Factory und neuer Schwalbe Fat Albert Bereifung. Wie gefällt's euch? Wir sind gespannt auf die ersten Testfahrten und verabschieden uns somit in den Feierabend


----------



## Florian301 (28. Juli 2016)

Wird es dann kein Cc/Marathon Fully mehr von euch geben? Ich glaube (bzw. Ich weiß es sogar ), dass auch Lisa B. gerne Fully fahren würde. Beim Cape E. ist sie ja auch mit dem Skeen 100 gefahren.


----------



## bartos0815 (28. Juli 2016)

Wozu fat albert und ex 1501 auf einem trailbike? Ansonsten sehr ähnlich dem heurigen modell!


----------



## fissenid (29. Juli 2016)

Ausser einem steiler Oberrohr fallen mir auch keine Unterschiede auf!


----------



## firevsh2o (30. Juli 2016)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Wozu fat albert und ex 1501 auf einem trailbike? Ansonsten sehr ähnlich dem heurigen modell!



Also die Laufräder hätten schon einen Sinn wenn das Rad in Richtung Transion Smuggler o. Ä. ginge. Dann würde aber eine 34er Gabel besser passen. Bin gespannt auf die Geometrie. Die Daten wurden ja noch nicht genannt, oder?


----------



## fissenid (23. September 2016)

Hallo!

Wann kommen denn die Infos zum Skeen 2017??

Spiele momentan mit dem Gedanken das Skeen 120 10.0 zu kaufen, was wird 2017 anders sein??? 
Ausstattung?
Gewicht?
Farben?


----------



## fissenid (28. Oktober 2016)

Kommen keine neuen Infos zum Skeen?????


----------



## Radon-Bikes (28. Oktober 2016)

fissenid schrieb:


> Kommen keine neuen Infos zum Skeen?????



Hi,

wir warten derzeit sehnsüchtig auf die ersten Fotosamples - sobald diese da sind, können wir mit der Aufbereitung für die Webseite beginnen. Derzeit peilen wir Ende November als Launch-Termin an - aber sicherlich werden hier und da ein paar Spyshots auftauchen  Hier findest Du schon einmal ein paar Fakten sowie GEO-Tabelle: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/07/24/radon-2017-slide-plus-skeen/#Radon_Skeen_2017_-_Trailbike

Gruß,

Andi


----------



## P4LL3R (31. Oktober 2016)

In der neuen Bike ist ein Testbericht vom Skeen Trail.
So schaut es aus: 






Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oshiki (31. Oktober 2016)

Kannst du den unteren Teil auch einstellen?

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## P4LL3R (31. Oktober 2016)

Ich schick ihn dir gleich als PM. Ich will keine Urheberrechtsprobleme bekommen  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G928F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oshiki (31. Oktober 2016)

Den Preis finde ich happig und ein weicher Rahmen geht bei mir als 0,1t gar nicht.
Schade 
Dann werde ich mir wohl doch ein Jeffsy zulegen.


----------



## P4LL3R (31. Oktober 2016)

Wenn man vergleicht, was andere Bikes mit Eagle, Carbonlaufrädern und Fox Factory Fahrwerk kosten, dann ist es mit 4,5k ja eh noch recht "günstig". Und das ist auch die Topausstattung, mit normalen Alulaufrädern usw. schaut der Preis sicher auch wieder ganz anders aus. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G928F mit Tapatalk


----------



## LeaLoewin (1. November 2016)

Basismodell für 1k€? wenn da irgendwo auf dem Weg zu 4,5k€ ein Modell mit ner Yari oder Pike und 2*10 liegt bin ich dabei (1*11 reicht mir nicht, 1*12 ist zu teuer und 2*11 find ich sinnfrei gegenüber 2*10)


----------



## P4LL3R (1. November 2016)

Die 1000€ sind für den Rahmen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G928F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolgerAge (7. November 2016)

wird es tatsächlich den rahmen separat zu kaufen geben? 
wäre toll wenn da jemand was weiß.


----------



## Nomadbiker (4. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, war das Skeen net ma ein Racefully, und was soll das jetzt sein bzw. wer soll das Kaufen?? Mit Racefully hat das auf jeden Fall nix mehr zu tun,echt schade!!Wer will denn ein Skeen mit Allmountainfederweg und 12Kg, wenn er dafür ein potenteres Slide haben kann aus Carbon mit 1-1,5kg weniger?? Dachte ihr haut ein Carbonskeen raus mit sub 10kg (dank sram-eagle) das wär en Knaller geworden.Aber nee
voll verhunzt das Ganze!


----------



## Florian301 (4. Dezember 2016)

Nomadbiker schrieb:


> Hallo, war das Skeen net ma ein Racefully, und was soll das jetzt sein bzw. wer soll das Kaufen?? Mit Racefully hat das auf jeden Fall nix mehr zu tun,echt schade!!Wer will denn ein Skeen mit Allmountainfederweg und 12Kg, wenn er dafür ein potenteres Slide haben kann aus Carbon mit 1-1,5kg weniger?? Dachte ihr haut ein Carbonskeen raus mit sub 10kg (dank sram-eagle) das wär en Knaller geworden.Aber nee
> voll verhunzt das Ganze!




Radon bringt auch ein Carbon Skeen raus!! Das hier ist bewusst kein Racefully, weil es wie gesagt ein Skeen Carbon Racefully geben wird!


----------



## Nomadbiker (4. Dezember 2016)

Dat wär schön weil das Skeen hat doch Potential!! aber meiner Meinung nach nur mit Carbonrahmen.


----------



## filiale (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich hatte das auch schon mehrfach angemerkt. Das Skeen war mal das schnellste Fully der Welt. Im Laufe der letzten Jahre ist es immer weiter zum All Mountain mutiert. Sehr schade.
Daher bin ich mal gespannt was es 2017 geben wird. Ein leichtes Carbon Race Fully wäre echt genial, ev. basierend auf dem Rahmen des Jealous.


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. Dezember 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich hatte das auch schon mehrfach angemerkt. Das Skeen war mal das schnellste Fully der Welt. Im Laufe der letzten Jahre ist es immer weiter zum All Mountain mutiert. Sehr schade.
> Daher bin ich mal gespannt was es 2017 geben wird. Ein leichtes Carbon Race Fully wäre echt genial, ev. basierend auf dem Rahmen des Jealous.


Das Skeen hat auch heute noch das Zeug zu einen sehr schnellen Fully , nur laufen die wünsche der Tester und damit auch der Kunden sehr
stark in Richtung Trail oder AM wie man früher sagte was den Aufbau zwangsweise schwerer macht und wenig Race tauglich .   
Es werden halt einfach zuwenig Race Fullys verkauft anderseits sind Bikes wie das Skeen Trail super Alleskönner und für Anfänger und Biker
die ein Bike für ihren normalen Sonntags Ausflug suchen und davon gibt es noch viele ein echter Tipp.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## filiale (5. Dezember 2016)

schade


----------



## Nomadbiker (5. Dezember 2016)

Schade find ich das auch! Ich seh da aber schon noch einen Markt für Racefullys wo dann auch net auf den Euro geguckt wird wenn das Topmodell  10-10,5kg wiegt. Nur dann muß der der Rahmen aus Carbon sein, sonst wirds ja nix. Bzw wenn ihr das Topmodell als AM mit 120mm Federweg und Carbonrahmen mit <11Kg anbieten würdet, wärs ja auch top. Ein Großteil der ambitionierten Biker guckt nämlich schon genau aufs Gewicht so wie ich auch. Es gibt natürlich rein von der Masse her noch viel mehr Hobbyfahrer die einfach ein geiles Bike haben wollen zu einem günstigen Preis, klar und das habt ihr ja auch im Programm.Aber das Topmodell muß doch auch immer interessant sein für die ambitionierten Fahrer und das ist das Skeen mit 11,7-11,9kg halt einfach nicht. Ich denke mal das Topmodell vom Slide mit 10,5kg ging doch auch bestimmt weg wie geschnitten Brot, auch wenns nicht in der Preisklasse für normale Hobbyfahrer lag. Das wäre dann für mich die richtige Richtung. Aber ich will da auch nicht zuviel kritisieren, es ist nur meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Florian301 (5. Dezember 2016)

Verstehe ich nicht. Bodo hat doch nicht gesagt, dass es kein Carbon Skeen geben wird?!

Radon postet doch die ganze Zeit etwas davon! Schaut mal auf die FB Page!

Hier mal ein Post von Radon:
News für 2017:
Ihr braucht nicht länger schwarz zu sehen......
- das lang ersehnte Carbon XC/Marathon Fully kommt deutlich unter 9 Kg

Oder habt ihr das wieder überworfen @BODOPROBST ?


----------



## filiale (5. Dezember 2016)

ich hab kein facebook und will kein facebook.wenn ein hersteller facebook als hauptsächliches werbemedium verwendet dann schaue ich aus unwissenheit zum canyon lux als  race fully.

sent from smartphone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian301 (5. Dezember 2016)

Oh sorry... sorry... Ich habe auch kein Facebook. Trotzdem kann man sich die Posts anschauen. Und wenn du daran deine Kaufentscheidung festmachst, dann bitte...Was bei Canyon so los ist weiß ja auch jeder...Aber jedem das seine


----------



## Nomadbiker (5. Dezember 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> ich hab kein facebook und will kein facebook.wenn ein hersteller facebook als hauptsächliches werbemedium verwendet dann schaue ich aus unwissenheit zum canyon lux als race fully.


Wenn der Post bei facebook wahr ist, kannste dann mein Lux haben. Habs mir nur gekauft mangels Alternative von Radon.


----------



## Nomadbiker (5. Dezember 2016)

Und deutlich unter 9Kg is schon verdammt harte Ansage für ein Racefully


----------



## filiale (5. Dezember 2016)

ich mache meinen kauf nicht von dem blöden facebook abhängig.aber es ärgert mich das facebook als selbstverständlich angesehen wird. ich wäre nie auf die idee gekommen auf facebook nach solchen infos zu suchen.dafür gibt es ja den support hier.und wenn es zwischem hier und facebook zu unterschiedlichen infos kommt wie soll man sich dann entscheiden ? 
canyon service ist schlecht.daher zögere ich ja auch mit dem lux.ich will das ja nicht.aber mit den infos hier kommt man auch nicht weiter.

sent from smartphone


----------



## Nomadbiker (5. Dezember 2016)

Naja das Lux is schon en geiles Teil und solange du dein Bike nicht bei Canyon zum Service bringen mußt ist eigentlich alles gut.
Aber du hast schon Recht wenn Radon News rausgibt dann bitte überall und nicht nur auf Facebook. Bin da auch nicht und damit ebenfalls
Ahnungslos in dieser Hinsicht.


----------



## Frodijak (5. Dezember 2016)

…


----------



## der bergfloh (12. Dezember 2016)

@ Radon
Hat das skeen trail 27.5 2017 den gleichen Rahmen wie 2016?
Warum habt ihr keine Fox 34 am trail 10 verbaut?
Hätte meiner Meinung nach besser zum Zusatz Trail gepasst


----------



## bartos0815 (12. Dezember 2016)

der bergfloh schrieb:


> @ Radon
> Hat das skeen trail 27.5 2017 den gleichen Rahmen wie 2016?
> Warum habt ihr keine Fox 34 am trail 10 verbaut?
> Hätte meiner Meinung nach besser zum Zusatz Trail gepasst


Im bild ist eine 34 er montiert, zoom mal rein


----------



## der bergfloh (12. Dezember 2016)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Im bild ist eine 34 er montiert, zoom mal rein



Ja hab ich auch gesehen. Hoffe das Bild stimmt und nicht die Spec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (13. Dezember 2016)

der bergfloh schrieb:


> Ja hab ich auch gesehen. Hoffe das Bild stimmt und nicht die Spec


wie immer sind die angaben am anfang auf der hp fehlerbehaftet. da werden einfach texte und specs kopiert und offenbar nicht korregiert....
aber ein bild sagt mehr als tausend worte!
in summe interessante bikes zu vertretbaren preisen, allerdings überschneiden sich das skeen trail, das slide 140 und 160 aufgrund annähernde gleicher gewichte auch in ihrem einsatzbereich. schwer hier ein bike auszuwählen. ein skeen trail carbon mit geringerm gewicht brächte etwas mehr differentierung. aber so frisst der schwere alurahmen den vorteil ggüber den anderen modellen leider auf....


----------



## fissenid (13. Dezember 2016)

Schade, das neue Skeen läuft jetzt als Enduro 

Dachte es soll was schnelles werden.....


----------



## Nomadbiker (13. Dezember 2016)

Racefullies sind halt out, eindeutig zu wenig Federweg und viel zu leicht.


----------



## fissenid (13. Dezember 2016)

naja, 120mm sind ja ok und sollten es auch sein. Aber 130mm als Enduro zu bezeichnen.......


----------



## filiale (13. Dezember 2016)

das ist dann kein reines enduro sondern ein light enduro zum schnuppern

sent from smartphone


----------



## dummeLiese (13. Dezember 2016)

fissenid schrieb:


> Schade, das neue Skeen läuft jetzt als Enduro
> 
> Dachte es soll was schnelles werden.....


Enduro:
…..Technische Trails oder Marathon Race, das SKEEN TRAIL 8.0 bringt Spaß ins Gelände."
Wo steht da Enduro - wer bezeichnet es als Enduro?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (14. Dezember 2016)

sorry... "Allmountain/Enduro"


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. Dezember 2016)

fissenid schrieb:


> sorry... "Allmountain/Enduro"





fissenid schrieb:


> sorry... "Allmountain/Enduro"


Allmountain ist zwar kein Modewort mehr ( Trailbike) trifft aber die Sache sehr gut. Und zwar von der Ausstattung , fahre ein 29" schon
über 2500km und kann nur feststellen da kann man alles draus machen vom fast Racer bis zum leiten fast Enduro nur eine Frage der 
Ausstattung die ist in der Serie eher Allm. was man sicher auch versteht kann da Versuche das von Ausstattung zu Ausstattung etwas
zu verändern immer Unverstanden blieben. Also wehr da mehr in Richtung Race will, nur ein schneller Hinterrad Reifen wirkt da schon
Wunder.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. Dezember 2016)

Nomadbiker schrieb:


> Racefullies sind halt out, eindeutig zu wenig Federweg und viel zu leicht.


Ds geht wohl ein Riss durch die Gemeinde, bei uns im Haus auch soll ein Racefully nur leicht sein oder soll es mehr können, gebe zu ich
bin hier der Bremsklotz da ich meine heute reicht nur leicht nicht mehr und ich gegen das unter 9kg Projekt bin.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## filiale (14. Dezember 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ds geht wohl ein Riss durch die Gemeinde, bei uns im Haus auch soll ein Racefully nur leicht sein oder soll es mehr können, gebe zu ich
> bin hier der Bremsklotz da ich meine heute reicht nur leicht nicht mehr und ich gegen das unter 9kg Projekt bin.   Gruß Bodo



Ich schicke Dir ein paar Weihnachtsplätzchen und dafür schenkst Du uns ein 9,1Kg Race Fully (das ist ja dann kein unter 9Kg Bike)


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. Dezember 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich schicke Dir ein paar Weihnachtsplätzchen und dafür schenkst Du uns ein 9,1Kg Race Fully (das ist ja dann kein unter 9Kg Bike)


Guter Tausch.


----------



## fissenid (14. Dezember 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ds geht wohl ein Riss durch die Gemeinde, bei uns im Haus auch soll ein Racefully nur leicht sein oder soll es mehr können, gebe zu ich
> bin hier der Bremsklotz da ich meine heute reicht nur leicht nicht mehr und ich gegen das unter 9kg Projekt bin.   Gruß Bodo



Gute Einstellung. Ich habe auch kein 9 kg Racefully gesucht, da ich auch nicht dem Raceideal entspreche.
Meine Hoffnung war ein Tourenfully (Trailfully) mit 120mm und um die 12kg.....

Aber das kann ja auch passen.... war nur von der angegebenen Kategorie überrascht....


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. Dezember 2016)

fissenid schrieb:


> Gute Einstellung. Ich habe auch kein 9 kg Racefully gesucht, da ich auch nicht dem Raceideal entspreche.
> Meine Hoffnung war ein Tourenfully (Trailfully) mit 120mm und um die 12kg.....
> 
> Aber das kann ja auch passen.... war nur von der angegebenen Kategorie überrascht....


Also damit können wir heute schon Dienen , mein 29" Gr. 20" hat mit Ped.Shi. 12,2 kg. Gabel DT 130mm Laufr. 1501 Schald. XO1 20fach
Reifen vorn N N 2,35 T S  hinten R R 2,25 S S und Rev. 125mm also nix besonderes.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Fury (14. Dezember 2016)

evtl. wars schon: Pressfit Tretlager? Und ist ISCG verbaut? Fürs erste fürchte ich "ja" und fürs zweite fürchte ich "nein"!


----------



## fissenid (14. Dezember 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Also damit können wir heute schon Dienen , mein 29" Gr. 20" hat mit Ped.Shi. 12,2 kg. Gabel DT 130mm Laufr. 1501 Schald. XO1 20fach
> Reifen vorn N N 2,35 T S  hinten R R 2,25 S S und Rev. 125mm also nix besonderes.  Gruß Bodo



JAAAAA sowas wäre mein Ding..... SRAM Komponenten sind im Programm 2017 Mangelware!


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. Dezember 2016)

fury9 schrieb:


> evtl. wars schon: Pressfit Tretlager? Und ist ISCG verbaut? Fürs erste fürchte ich "ja" und fürs zweite fürchte ich "nein"!


Über BB92 Beschweren sich nur Leute die es nicht Fahren , die es Fahren vergessen ganz schnell da so gut wie 0 Probleme und über ISCG
an einen Skeen das ist ------. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (14. Dezember 2016)

fissenid schrieb:


> JAAAAA sowas wäre mein Ding..... SRAM Komponenten sind im Programm 2017 Mangelware!


War bei mir aus der Teilekiste entstanden. Nur Dämpfer, Gabel und Laufradsatz wegen 25mm Innen neu. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Nomadbiker (14. Dezember 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> 9kg Projekt


Wenn das Projekt gestorben ist, würde ich euch dann die vielleicht schon entworfenen Carbonrahmen zum Entsorgungspreis abnehmen.
Das ist für mich kein Thema


----------



## Trialbiker82 (15. Dezember 2016)

Guten Morgen!

Wird es die Skeen Rahmen auch einzeln geben?
Wäre ja mal Klasse


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. Dezember 2016)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Wird es die Skeen Rahmen auch einzeln geben?
> Wäre ja mal Klasse



Hi,

ein Frame-Set vom SKEEN TRAIL ist derzeit leider nicht geplant.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## jackz (15. Dezember 2016)

fissenid schrieb:


> Gute Einstellung. Ich habe auch kein 9 kg Racefully gesucht, da ich auch nicht dem Raceideal entspreche.
> Meine Hoffnung war ein Tourenfully (Trailfully) mit 120mm und um die 12kg.....
> 
> Aber das kann ja auch passen.... war nur von der angegebenen Kategorie überrascht....



Mir geht es da ähnlich. Ich würde gerne mein altes 120mm 26" Fully mit ca. 11,2kg ersetzen und suche etwas, das zumindest nicht schwerer ist und mindestens genauso gut bergauf geht, dessen Geometrie aber auch für lange Alpentouren komfortabel genug ist (neige zu Rückenschmerzen), also keine gestreckte Race-Geometrie. Mehr Abfahrtspotential brauche ich eigentlich nicht wirklich, d.h. die diversen 140mm Carbon-Fullys sind eher Overkill für mich, leichte und edel ausgestattete 120mm Tourer gibt es aber kaum. Ein Skeen Carbon 10.0 SL 27,5" mit zwischen 10 und 11kg wäre daher genau mein Ding!


----------



## fissenid (15. Dezember 2016)

dito:
 Würde gerne mein Skeen (2012) gegen was neues tauschen. 11kg wäre toll, 120mm ausreichend.....


----------



## Nomadbiker (16. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt sind wir schonmal mindestens zu Dritt die gerne ziemlich genau das Gleiche hätten. Ein Trailfully mit 120mm Federweg und 10-11Kg Gewicht. Meiner Meinung nach sind 100-120mm auch völlig ausreichend bzw. auch genau optimal wenn man jedes Terrain fahren will; bergauf wie auch bergab. Dieser Trend nach noch mehr Federweg und dann am besten noch mit Breitreifen ist doch nur was für Downhiller oder solche die es werden wollen. 
(Am Besten das entstandene Mehrgewicht noch mit 1x11 augleichen)
Für die Allrounder unter den Bikern geht das doch völlig in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## der bergfloh (16. Dezember 2016)

Nomadbiker schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wir schonmal mindestens zu Dritt die gerne ziemlich genau das Gleiche hätten. Ein Trailfully mit 120mm Federweg und 10-11Kg Gewicht. Meiner Meinung nach sind 100-120mm auch völlig ausreichend bzw. auch genau optimal wenn man jedes Terrain fahren will; bergauf wie auch bergab. Dieser Trend nach noch mehr Federweg und dann am besten noch mit Breitreifen ist doch nur was für Downhiller oder solche die es werden wollen.
> (Am Besten das entstandene Mehrgewicht noch mit 1x11 augleichen)
> Für die Allrounder unter den Bikern geht das doch völlig in die falsche Richtung.




120mm, 27.5", 11kg da wäre ich such dabei


----------



## filiale (16. Dezember 2016)

Zu viert bei 29" und 10Kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stork76 (18. Dezember 2016)

Cannondale Habit SE!


----------



## Nomadbiker (18. Dezember 2016)

Naja......irgendwie ziemlich schwer trotz carbon und 1x11. Und ne Lefty ist für mich ne optische Katastrophe da krieg ich Augenkrebs von.


----------



## Nomadbiker (18. Dezember 2016)

Vielleicht baut ja Rose sein Thrill Hill Racefully auch auf Trailbike um, mit 120mm Federweg. Das wäre auch ein Kandidat für mich


----------



## jackz (19. Dezember 2016)

Stork76 schrieb:


> Cannondale Habit SE!





Nomadbiker schrieb:


> Naja......irgendwie ziemlich schwer trotz carbon und 1x11. Und ne Lefty ist für mich ne optische Katastrophe da krieg ich Augenkrebs von.



Ich konnte bei Cannondale keine Gewichtsangabe finden aber Bike24 meint 12,5kg. Das ist mir auch definitiv zu schwer.


----------



## Flanschbob (30. Dezember 2016)

@Radon-Bikes : Ab wann kann man sich denn auf die Angaben auf eurer Homepage verlassen? Das scheint ja derzeit noch in Arbeit zu sein. Beim Skeen 8.0 steht z.B. derzeit noch "Relevation" als Gabel und nicht "Revelation", es fehlt ein Bild oben und unten sind Bilder vom ZR Team.
Ich frage aus reinem Interesse und nicht um mich zu beschweren.


----------



## dummeLiese (30. Dezember 2016)

Zur Info: das Skeen 10.0 ist in der aktuellen Mountainbike getestet..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. Dezember 2016)

Flanschbob schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes : Ab wann kann man sich denn auf die Angaben auf eurer Homepage verlassen? Das scheint ja derzeit noch in Arbeit zu sein. Beim Skeen 8.0 steht z.B. derzeit noch "Relevation" als Gabel und nicht "Revelation", es fehlt ein Bild oben und unten sind Bilder vom ZR Team.
> Ich frage aus reinem Interesse und nicht um mich zu beschweren.



Hi,

vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis! Der Name der Gabel wurde korrigiert, die falschen Bilder vom ZR Team deaktiviert. Die Fotomuster stehen Anfang Januar bereit, sodass wir die SKEEN 8.0 im Laufe der ersten Januar Woche online schalten können. 

Gruß und guten Rutsch,

Andi


----------



## c681 (5. Januar 2017)

Servus zusammen, 
schaue mir gerade die neuen Skeens an, vor allem das 9.0, dessen Bilder seit gestern online sind. Konnte leider keine Infos zur verwendeten Felgenbreite finden, vielleicht kann einer der freundlichen Radon Poster was dazu sagen?! 

In der Mountainbike 2/17 haben sie das Skeen 10.0 (29er) getestet, is auch soweit so gut. Lediglich die Steifigkeit wurde mit 56,8 NM/° (mal wieder) bemängelt, irgendwie lese ich das doch öfter bei Radon BIkes. Ich bin jetzt nicht der Hyper Experte, inwiefern muss man sich darüber sorgen machen und wie is die Wahrscheinlicheit, dass das beim 27,5er Rahmen nicht so extrem ausfällt ? Bin aktuell auf Canyon, die Ausstattung der 2017er Skeens macht mich aber schon irgendwie an


----------



## TheSnorre (26. Januar 2017)

Hallo Leute, 
mir würde auch die Ausstattung des 29" 9.0er gefallen, wobei ich zusätzlich zur kritisierten Lenkkopfsteifigkeit auch noch bedenken wegen der hohen Tretlagerung habe. 
Gibt's da schon Neuigkeiten?


----------



## bartos0815 (27. Januar 2017)

TheSnorre schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> mir würde auch die Ausstattung des 29" 9.0er gefallen, wobei ich zusätzlich zur kritisierten Lenkkopfsteifigkeit auch noch bedenken wegen der hohen Tretlagerung habe.
> Gibt's da schon Neuigkeiten?


eigentlich sollte das tretlager auf ca. 34cm liegen lt angabe auf der hp! wenn man sich das foto ansieht schauts auch so aus als wäre das bb offset richtig angegeben. die messwerte im bikebravo sind etwas seltsam, aber bei der qualtität der berichte auch nicht verwunderlich...


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. Januar 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> eigentlich sollte das tretlager auf ca. 34cm liegen lt angabe auf der hp! wenn man sich das foto ansieht schauts auch so aus als wäre das bb offset richtig angegeben. die messwerte im bikebravo sind etwas seltsam, aber bei der qualtität der berichte auch nicht verwunderlich...


Die MTB kann nichts dafür, war unser Fehler. Unsere erste Musterserie war falsch Gefertigt der BB in der Höhe des 27,5" Rahmen, und so ein
Ding hatte sich da Eingeschlichen richtig ist 335mm bei meinen eigenen 29" bei NN 2,35 vorn und RR 2,25 hinten. Die Steuerkopf werde kann
ich nicht merken auch wenn ich es z. B. bei 50km/h versuche Aufzuschwingen wiege aber auch nur 100kg netto.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## c681 (27. Januar 2017)

Hallo Bodo,  danke für die Infos. Allerdings verstehe ich Deinen letzten Satz nicht ganz. Könntest du das bitte nochmal ausführen?


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. Januar 2017)

c681 schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,  danke für die Infos. Allerdings verstehe ich Deinen letzten Satz nicht ganz. Könntest du das bitte nochmal ausführen?


Einen zu weichen Steuerkopf hat das Problem das ein Bike bei hoher Geschwindigkeit zum Aufschaukeln neigt.Wen man das durch durch 
gleichmäßige Lenker Bewegungen prov. kann man Sehen ob das gleich wieder abklingt oder nicht. Aber bitte nicht nachmachen kann 
Gefährlich sein. Gehört aber zu meine erst Test Programm bei neuen Rahmen.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## bartos0815 (27. Januar 2017)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Die MTB kann nichts dafür, war unser Fehler. Unsere erste Musterserie war falsch Gefertigt der BB in der Höhe des 27,5" Rahmen, und so ein
> Ding hatte sich da Eingeschlichen richtig ist 335mm bei meinen eigenen 29" bei NN 2,35 vorn und RR 2,25 hinten. Die Steuerkopf werde kann
> ich nicht merken auch wenn ich es z. B. bei 50km/h versuche Aufzuschwingen wiege aber auch nur 100kg netto.   Gruß Bodo


interessant, dann sollte sich das serienbike doch noch mal ganz anders fahren! schade dass hier ein vorseriengerät im test war!


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. Januar 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> interessant, dann sollte sich das serienbike doch noch mal ganz anders fahren! schade dass hier ein vorseriengerät im test war!


Ja war unser Fehler das Handling sollte auf jeden Fall besser sein, als mit den 24mm zu hohen Ausführung . Ist für mich nicht schlechter als das 27,5"er .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## c681 (27. Januar 2017)

Ah jetzt verstehe ich Deinen Satz. Ihr habt das mit dem weichen Steuerkopf veruscht nachzustellen und trotz Gewicht und 50 km/h ist es bei Euch nicht negativ aufgefallen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (27. Januar 2017)

c681 schrieb:


> Ah jetzt verstehe ich Deinen Satz. Ihr habt das mit dem weichen Steuerkopf veruscht nachzustellen und trotz Gewicht und 50 km/h ist es bei Euch nicht negativ aufgefallen?


Es geht darum das man bei 50-60 ein Ausschwingen erzeugen kann das bei kritischen Rahmen dann sich verstärkt. Ist wie das Hochgeschwintigspendeln bei Motorrädern.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## c681 (27. Januar 2017)

Mir geht's nicht um die Theorie, mir geht's um das konkrete Bike (Skeen Trail 10.0) aus dem Test, das ich im Auge habe. Ich (und wohl noch eine paar weitere Leute hier) wollte eigentlich ein Statement zum konkreten Bike und der Aussage zur Steifigkeit aus dem Testbericht.


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. Januar 2017)

c681 schrieb:


> Mir geht's nicht um die Theorie, mir geht's um das konkrete Bike (Skeen Trail 10.0) aus dem Test, das ich im Auge habe. Ich (und wohl noch eine paar weitere Leute hier) wollte eigentlich ein Statement zum konkreten Bike und der Aussage zur Steifigkeit aus dem Testbericht.


So dann mal Praktisch zusammen gefast. 357mm falsch 334mm richtig. Steifigkeit vorn 0 zu merken am BB ev beim eine ganz starken 
Biker beim Beschleunigen ganz leicht zu merken. Ev. auch bei langen und heftigen Anliegern aber da ist es schwer zu Sagen weil da auch
die Laufräder an der Grenze sind.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## c681 (27. Januar 2017)

ok danke Bodo. Und letzte Frage zu dem Thema? Kann man generell sagen, dass 27,5er Rahmen etwas steifer sind weil kompakter?


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. Januar 2017)

c681 schrieb:


> ok danke Bodo. Und letzte Frage zu dem Thema? Kann man generell sagen, dass 27,5er Rahmen etwas steifer sind weil kompakter?


Nein nur der kurze Steuerkopf kann nachteilig sein .	Gruß Bodo


----------



## c681 (27. Januar 2017)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Nein nur der kurze Steuerkopf kann nachteilig sein .	Gruß Bodo


Also der kürzere an den 29ern ? Die scheinen ja zumindest lt. Website kürzere Steuerköpfe zu haben.


----------



## TheSnorre (27. Januar 2017)

??? 
Der kürzere Steuersatz ist am 29" verbaut? Gibt es dafür einen technischen Hintergrund?


----------



## c681 (27. Januar 2017)

TheSnorre schrieb:


> ???
> Der kürzere Steuersatz ist am 29" verbaut? Gibt es dafür einen technischen Hintergrund?


Ja, laut Webseite zumindest (trail 9.0)


----------



## TheSnorre (27. Januar 2017)

Wie schaut's da mit der Belastung der Lager im Steuerkopf aus? Geringerer Abstand = ungünstigerer Hebel = größere Kräfte. Hmmm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulsurfer84 (28. Januar 2017)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ja war unser Fehler das Handling sollte auf jeden Fall besser sein, als mit den 24mm zu hohen Ausführung . Ist für mich nicht schlechter als das 27,5"er .   Gruß Bodo


daher auch die falsche angabe bzgl fox factory fahrwerk?  verbaut ist offenbar performane elite... wenn denn das stimmt


----------



## bartos0815 (28. Januar 2017)

Soulsurfer84 schrieb:


> daher auch die falsche angabe bzgl fox factory fahrwerk?  verbaut ist offenbar performane elite... wenn denn das stimmt


Das heißt es wurde kommentarlos ein bike getestet das es so nicht zu kaufen gibt... typisch bravo!


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. Januar 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Das heißt es wurde kommentarlos ein bike getestet das es so nicht zu kaufen gibt... typisch bravo!


Typisch Bravo??? bin froh das es die gibt, was auf anderer Seite in Deutschland als Tests läuft ist doch meist nur für Schmerzensschreie 
gut. Das sie einen Rahmen bekommen haben mit falscher BB Höhe ist unsere D. die falschen Federel. machen beim Fahren kein unterschied 
nur bei der Kasse und vorm Eiscaffee, habe wo ich den Fehler festgestellt habe mich mit der MTB sofort in Verbindung gesetzt war aber schon im Druck.Um nochmal auf Tests zum Sprechen zu kommen für unseren swoop170 können wir gar nicht alle Test anfragen aus Europa 
nachkommen, das Bike wird überall hoch Gefeiert nur bei uns nicht, Keine Nachfrage dafür werden Exoten für 8-12000.-€ Gefeiert. 
Gruß Bodo


----------



## TheSnorre (28. Januar 2017)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Nein nur der kurze Steuerkopf kann nachteilig sein .	Gruß Bodo



Was meinst du mit "nachteilig"? Laufen die Lager im Steuerkopf schneller ein oder kann es sogar zu einem Schaden des Rahmens kommen? Merkt man den kürzeren Abstand?


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Januar 2017)

TheSnorre schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "nachteilig"? Laufen die Lager im Steuerkopf schneller ein oder kann es sogar zu einem Schaden des Rahmens kommen? Merkt man den kürzeren Abstand?


Nachteilig ist ein kurzer Steuerkopf unter etwa 100mm auf die Rahmen Steifigkeit, Lager haltbarkeit ergibt kein unterschied also nur bei
kleinen Gr.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## TheSnorre (10. Februar 2017)

Noch eine Frage an die Spezialisten unter Euch. 
Ich habe gehört, dass es sich bei dem getesteten Skeen 10.0 um ein Vorserienmodell gehandelt hat, bei dem der Rahmen, aufgrund der geringen Steifigkeit des Lenkkopfes, noch einmal überarbeitet und verbessert wurde. 
Weiß zufällig jemand, ob an dem Gerücht etwas dran ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c681 (10. Februar 2017)

TheSnorre schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage an die Spezialisten unter Euch.
> Ich habe gehört, dass es sich bei dem getesteten Skeen 10.0 um ein Vorserienmodell gehandelt hat, bei dem der Rahmen, aufgrund der geringen Steifigkeit des Lenkkopfes, noch einmal überarbeitet und verbessert wurde.
> Weiß zufällig jemand, ob an dem Gerücht etwas dran ist?



Bodo hat doch oben geschrieben was am Testbike "falsch" war. Allerdings war da nichts dabei, das die Steifigkeit nochmals signifikant ändern würde. Ob das schlimm ist oder nicht muss glaub jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## sefu (7. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
kann schon jemand was zum 2017er 27.5er Skeen Trail 9.0 oder 10.0 sagen?
Geht das Bike eher in Richtung Cross Country oder ist es wie der Name sagt ein agiles Trailbike?
Falls jemand Fotos der beiden Bikes hat, immer her damit mit. Auf der Radonhomepage gefallen mir Rahmendesign und Farben (9.0) eher weniger gut, würde die Bikes aber gerne mal auf anderen Bildern sehen.
Mich besorgt auch etwas die schlechte Rahmen/Lenkkopfsteifigkeit in dem hier verlinkten Testbericht. Wie macht sich das beim Fahren bemerkbar und kann das Einfluss auf die Haltbarkeit des Rahmens haben?

Danke!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. März 2017)

Hi,

schon den neuen Testbericht vom SKEEN TRAIL 8.0 gesehen?

http://www.radon-bikes.de/fileadmin...don_testbericht_bike_1704_skeen_trail_8.0.pdf

Das SKEEN TRAIL geht definitiv in Richtung agiles Trailbike und wird definitiv für Spaß sorgen. Ein schwerer Fahrer, welcher hart am Limit fahren sollte, wird sicherlich einen Unterschied im direkten Vergleich zu einem Enduro merken - m.E. wird hier der Auszug aus dem Test aber ein wenig überbewertet. Bei bisherigen Test- und Probefahrten konnten wir das harte Urteil nicht nachvollziehen und würden spontan unser Fahrkönnen als "recht dynamisch" bezeichnen 

Hier sollte sich aber jeder selbst ein Bild von machen und das SKEEN TRAIL auf einem unserer Events zur Probe fahren, alle Infos werden Ende dieser Woche auf unserer Seite online geschaltet.

Gruß, Andi

P.S.: bzgl. Haltbarkeit sehen wir hier absolut keine Probleme - der Rahmen hat ebenfalls die erweiterten Garantiebedingungen und ist selbstverständlich auch in unserem Crash-Replacement Programm drin: http://www.radon-bikes.de/service/crash-replacement/


----------



## sefu (9. März 2017)

Hallo und danke für den Link.
Leider ist der Test ja nicht sehr detailliert. 
Wir suchen spaßige, agile und flinke Trailbikes die auch Tourengeeignet sind.
Gibt es die Möglichkeit die Bikes in Bonn für ein paar Stunden zum testen auszuleihen?

Gibt es bis aus die Bilder im Shop noch andere Bilder vom Skeen Trail 9.0?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. März 2017)

sefu schrieb:


> Hallo und danke für den Link.
> Leider ist der Test ja nicht sehr detailliert.
> Wir suchen spaßige, agile und flinke Trailbikes die auch Tourengeeignet sind.
> Gibt es die Möglichkeit die Bikes in Bonn für ein paar Stunden zum testen auszuleihen?
> ...



Hi,

die Bikes können (je nach Verfügbarkeit) vor Ort im Megastore getestet werden - allerdings ist die Leihoption für mehrere Stunden nicht mehr möglich. Mit dem SKEEN bist du in puncto Agilität und flinkes Fahrverhalten definitiv ggü. einem reinen AM/Enduro im Vorteil - vor allem das verspielte Handling zaubert bei uns intern bei den bisherigen Ausfahrten ein 1A Grinsen ins Gesicht 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Oshiki (10. März 2017)

Mit welchem Bikes macht ihr eure Touren 27,5" oder 29"?

Gesendet von meinem Vi10 Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## sefu (10. März 2017)

@Radon-Bikes: Im Megastore kann man die Bikes aber nur auf dem Parkplatz testen oder? Ein Mountainbike auf Asphalt probe zu fahren, finde ich wenig aufschlussreich, da es mir nichts über die Bergauf- und Bergabqualitäten des Bikes verrät. Wo finde ich eine Übersicht über die Events auf denen man die Bikes im Gelände testen könnte?

@Oshiki: Im Moment fahren wir unsere Touren mit 29er Hardtails von Canyon.


----------



## c681 (11. März 2017)

sefu schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> kann schon jemand was zum 2017er 27.5er Skeen Trail 9.0 oder 10.0 sagen?
> Geht das Bike eher in Richtung Cross Country oder ist es wie der Name sagt ein agiles Trailbike?
> Falls jemand Fotos der beiden Bikes hat, immer her damit mit. Auf der Radonhomepage gefallen mir Rahmendesign und Farben (9.0) eher weniger gut, würde die Bikes aber gerne mal auf anderen Bildern sehen.
> ...



Hab diese Woche das 9.0 bestellt, stelle dann mal n paar Bilder ein wenns da ist. 
Die kleineren Kritikpunkte zum skeen trail hab ich dann letztlich ignoriert, irgendwas ist ja immer
Überzeugt haben mich die Ausstattungskombi und die moderne Geo.


----------



## sefu (11. März 2017)

Vielen Dank! Fotos wären klasse, genauso wie ein paar Eindrücke vom Fahrverhalten des Rads. Wann soll geliefert werden?
Hast du dich für die 27.5er und 29er Variante entschieden? War auch 10.0 eine Option für dich?


----------



## c681 (11. März 2017)

sefu schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Fotos wären klasse, genauso wie ein paar Eindrücke vom Fahrverhalten des Rads. Wann soll geliefert werden?
> Hast du dich für die 27.5er und 29er Variante entschieden? War auch 10.0 eine Option für dich?


Nächste Woche denk ich. 
Hab das 27,5er. 29 is nix für mich
Ja das 10.0 wäre die Alternative gewesen, die meisten in meinem Bike Umfeld haben mir zu den Rock Shox Komponenten geraten, da mindestens vergleichbar mit dem Fox Fahrwerk am 10.0er aber etwas günstiger in der Wartung. Der Unterschied (Gewicht) bei den Laufrädern zwischen 9.0 und 10.0 ist zudem minimal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sefu (12. März 2017)

Danke für die Info. Bin dann mal auf die Bilder und besonders auf Eindrücke vom Fahrverhalten gespannt. Viel Spaß mit dem Rad!


----------



## c681 (18. März 2017)

So, hier mal ein Bild vom neuen Begleiter.


----------



## sefu (18. März 2017)

Danke, sieht super aus. Bist du zufrieden mit den Farben? Für mich wirkt der Rahmen etwas zierlich, ist das in Realität anders?
Hast du auch schon Fahreindrücke? Wie ist die Sitzposition auf dem Bike?


----------



## c681 (18. März 2017)

Du hast Recht, mir kam der Rahmen auch etwas zierlich vor. In Realität kommt er aber deutlich wuchtiger, die Rohre sind in der Draufsicht relativ breit. Also alles gut, meine Ängste waren unbegründet. 
Zur Sitzposition und Fahrgefühl kann ich leider noch nichts sagen, hatte nur kurz Zeit für ein Foto und seither schüttet es draußen. Auch fehlen noch ordentliche Pedale, Flaschenhalter und die Züge wollte ich ggf noch etwas kürzen. Alles in allem ist die Optik jedenfalls schon mal top und viel besser als erwartet.


----------



## sefu (18. März 2017)

Sieht wirklich top aus das Rad. Mir gefällt die Farbe auf deinem Foto viel besser als auf der Radon-Homepage.
Habe heute mal das Rose Ground Control probe gefahren... hat mich irgendwie nicht so ganz überzeugt. Ich muss unbedingt mal bei Radon vorbei und das Skeen Trail ausprobieren.

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike und über Erfahrungen zum Fahrverhalten würde ich mich natürlich sehr freuen!


----------



## martin_1982 (18. März 2017)

Sobald das Regenwetter verschwunden ist, kann ich mit Realbildern vom Skeen Trail 10.0 dienen.
Der Ersteindruck ist mal sehr positiv


----------



## Oshiki (18. März 2017)

Auf welchen Laufradgrößen seid ihr unterwegs?

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## martin_1982 (18. März 2017)

Meins ist ein 27,5er, Rahmenhöhe 18"

Grüße
Martin


----------



## c681 (18. März 2017)

Same here


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FerdiS (18. März 2017)

sehr geil! bin auch schon gespannt auf eure Berichte..liebäugle auch mit den beiden


----------



## meinGottWalter (23. März 2017)

kann schon jemand was zum Skeen Trail 8.0 in 29 sagen?


----------



## martin_1982 (26. März 2017)

Hier meine Eindrücke:
Das Bike habe ich zu mir nach Hause bestellt.
Es kam quasi vollständig montiert an, lediglich den Lenker musste ich anschrauben Die Laufräder waren bereits montiert.
  

Der erste kurze Funktionscheck: passt alles, zweiter Test:
Bremse hinten zieht nicht, beide Lenkergriffe waren nicht ordentlich festgeschraubt.
Das Entlüften der Bremse war dann für jemanden, der mit Magura keine Erfahrung hatte, dann doch zu Beginn etwas tricky. Nach Youtube Anleitungen #1 #2 war's dann easy.
 

Ich hatte gestern endlich die erste ansprechende Tour mit dem Skeen 10.0
Anfangs war das Bike sehr ungewohnt, bisher bin ich nur Hardtails gefahren. Nach 700hm aufwärts und abwärts war dann die erste Eingewöhnung abgeschlossen.
Zwischenfazit: war ein toller Kauf, das Bike läuft spitze und für meinen Haupteinsatzzweck in den Kalkalpen und im Mühlviertel aus jetziger Sicht spitze.
 

To be continued....


----------



## sefu (26. März 2017)

Vielen Dank für den Bericht und noch viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike.
Kannst du was zur Sitzposition sagen? Sitzt man eher aufrecht oder gestreckt?

Fährt sich das Bike spritzig und agil? Bist du mit den Federelementen zufrieden?


----------



## martin_1982 (26. März 2017)

Bisher finde ich das Bike schon recht spritzig, habe aber keinen direkten Vergleich zu ähnlichen, 2017er Bikes.
Konnte nur ein paar 100m mit einem Canyon Strive 2017 meines Kollegen fahren. Das ist bergauf schon um einiges schwerfälliger - ist aber auch eine andere Kategorie.
Der flache Lenkwinkel macht das Skeen bergab recht ausgeglichen und bisher gar nicht nervös. Genau das habe ich gesucht...

Zu den Federelementen kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, die machen bisher unauffällig was sie sollen. 

Zur Sitzposition: ich sitze recht aufrecht am Bike, es passt sehr gut. 
Das habe ich aufgrund einer Testfahrt Skeen 120 10.0 im Vorjahr mit dem schon erwartet - das Vorjahresmodell hat einen längeren Vorbau und einen etwas steileren Lenkwinkel. 
Am Vorjahresmodell bin ich etwas gestreckter gesessen - das hätte sich mit einem kürzeren Vorbau leicht korrigieren lassen.
Ehrlich gesagt wäre das 2016er Skeen von der Ausstattung und  Geometrie genauso ok gewesen, ich hab mich aber aufgrund der Optik für das diesjährige Modell entschieden.

Grüße
Martin


----------



## FerdiS (26. März 2017)

martin_1982 schrieb:


> Zur Sitzposition: ich sitze recht aufrecht am Bike, es passt sehr gut.
> Das habe ich aufgrund einer Testfahrt Skeen 120 10.0 im Vorjahr mit dem schon erwartet - das Vorjahresmodell hat einen längeren Vorbau und einen etwas steileren Lenkwinkel.
> Am Vorjahresmodell bin ich etwas gestreckter gesessen - das hätte sich mit einem kürzeren Vorbau leicht korrigieren lassen.
> Ehrlich gesagt wäre das 2016er Skeen von der Ausstattung und  Geometrie genauso ok gewesen, ich hab mich aber aufgrund der Optik für das diesjährige Modell entschieden.



darf man fragen welche SL und Körpergröße du hast? du hattest das in 18" bestellt, korrekt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin_1982 (26. März 2017)

Klar, 173cm und SL 81cm.


----------



## FerdiS (27. März 2017)

da taucht unwillkürlich die alte frage nach der passenden rahmengröße auf, bin mit 179 und 84SL natürlich wieder genau an der grenze.
und wenn du schon recht aufrecht sitzt..

fahre bisher einen M rahmen beim canyon nerve al von 2013, schon recht kompakt aber hab mich eigentlich ganz wohl gefühlt, auch auf nem alpencross..


----------



## martin_1982 (29. März 2017)

Was jemand anders als gestreckt oder aufrecht sitzend empfindet ist immer schwer zu beurteilen.
Vielleicht kannst du in deiner Gegend mal wo probesitzen?


----------



## c681 (31. März 2017)

On tour 
...finally


----------



## FerdiS (8. April 2017)

und wie lauten eure urteile nach den ersten Touren? gibt's einen Vergleich zu aktuellen Modellen? Bin noch am schwanken zwischen dem skeen trail und dem neuron.. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## martin_1982 (8. April 2017)

Bin mit dem Rad sehr zufrieden - eine Ausnahme:  die Magura Bremsen MT5.
Dachte schon ich hätte die sauber entlüftet, bei der nächsten 700hm Abfahrt war dann nach 1/4 der Abfahrt wieder schwammige Bremse an der Hinterachse, dazu quietschen an der Vorderachse trotz sauberer Reinigung nach dem Entlüften und neuer Beläge.
Also nach der Ausfahrt wieder entlüftet, bin gespannt.
Das Theater kannte ich von keiner Shimanobremse.
Entweder Radon hat bei der Erstmontage geschlampt, es kommt irgendwo Luft rein, ich kann das Entlüften nicht oder die Bremsen sind nicht das Gelbe vom Osterei.

Ziehe mal das 2016er 9.0 Modell in Betracht -das ist momentan ein Megaschnäppchen.

Ich hatte auch das Neuron in Betracht gezogen, aber mit vergleichbarer Ausstattung kostet das Neuron €700.- mehr und hat eine in die Jahre gekommene Rahmengeometrie.

Grüße
Martin


----------



## c681 (8. April 2017)

Also meine vordere hat ein bisschen geschleift, lag aber wohl daran dass ich das Rad nicht fest genug über die Steckachse angezogen habe.nochmal rad entfernt und ordentlich festgemacht jetzt ist sie top und beißt auch super.
Die hintere ist bei mir auch ein bisschen schwammig und schleift leicht, das hat auch der Service Partner bei der Auslieferung gleich gesagt. Ich finde es ist aber nicht wirklich extrem, bin aber auch noch nicht wirklich viel gefahren. Mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt, generell haben die maguras ja einen guten ruf.


----------



## FerdiS (9. April 2017)

inwiefern eine veraltete Geometrie? Am 2013er nerve schätze ich das direkte feeling..das ist der Punkt der mich noch nicht hat kaufen lassen..
auf der eurobike bin ich im September Canyon, rotwild, liteville, ghost und noch ein paar andere gefahren und mir kam das neuron 29er am besten vor (mit Ausnahme von liteville, aber 3k sind meine Obergrenze) 
nur das skeen trail konnte ich eben nicht testen..leider. komischerweise tendiere ich bei Canyon zum 29er, beim skeen zum 27.5er..Vielleicht auch weil das skeen schon nen sehr langen Radstand hat?


----------



## c681 (9. April 2017)

So, heute zweite Runde auf dem Skeen, dieses mal ausführlicher. Was ich mag ist die Laufruhe (vermutlich vor allem durch den flacheren Lenkwinkel), die war ich vom Nerve bisher nicht gewohnt. Man kennt das ja, wenn man mal auf einer Geraden freihändig fährt gibts manche Bikes denen man nicht so vertrauen mag. Das war beim Nerve so,  beim Skeen ist das überhaupt nicht der Fall. 
Fahrwerk: Bisher ohne größere Auffälligkeiten, macht seinen Job und bügelt alles sauber weg, auch auf einem kleinen Trailabschnitt heute, alles gut. Hab bissl mi der Druckstufe gespielt, habs aber dann wieder auf die weichste Einstellung gedreht, am Dämpfer gefällt mir, dass er sich ganz sperren lässt. 
Bremsen: Vorne kein Problem, guter Druckpunkt und mit jedem Bremsvorgang bissiger. Hinten: Wie erwähnt etwas weicher (vermute nicht sauber befüllt ab Werk wie bei Martin) aber für mich weit weg von nicht fahrbar, ich finde sie recht gut dosierbar, werd bei der nächsten Wartung trotzdem danach schauen (ggf. lassen )
Schaltwerk: Bisher wenig zu bemängeln, XT halt. Mein altes SRAM X0 Schaltwerk fand ich etwas knackiger aber das ist glaube ich generell ein Markenzeichen von SRAM Schaltwerken. 
Rahmen: Lenkkopfsteifigkeit?! Frage mich warum ich mir darüber überhaupt Gedanken gemacht habe vor dem Kauf. War jetzt aber auch noch nciht auf ner längeren S2 Runde muss ich fairerweise sagen. Ich glaube trotzdem gefühlt, dass ich das nie merken werde. Ansonsten, nichts knackt nichts knarzt, TOP. Freue mich auch, dass ich etwas zentraler im Bike sitze als beim Nerve, die gestreckte Haltung ist irgendwie nicht mehr so meins.
Der Lenker ist recht breit, da weiß ich noch nicht genau ob mir das gefällt oder nicht, mal abwarten, abgesägt ist er dann schnell 
Ach ja: den Sattel habe ich durch einen SQ ersetzt. War auch keine große Überraschung, dass der "Werkssattel" nicht so dolle ist, ist ja immer so. 
Bei Fragen fragen 
Schööö


----------



## FerdiS (11. April 2017)

Hat denn schon jemand das 29er ausprobiert? Schwanke immer noch zwischen dem 27.5er und den großen rädern. Habe Bedenken, dass die großen Laufräder das bike etwas zu träge machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c681 (11. April 2017)

Philosophiefrage. Ich persönlich mit meinen 1,76m kann mit 29 nichts anfangen, fühle mich auf dem 27,5 wohl und mag dass es noch schön handlich ist.


----------



## FerdiS (11. April 2017)

Wie viel bringen denn eure beiden skeens fahrfertig auf die Waage? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## FerdiS (22. April 2017)

Donnerstag kam meins auch endlich bei mir an!
Contra: Ja, es ist nervig mit Termin auf die Spedition warten zu müssen, das geht besser (siehe canyon)
Pro: Aufgebaut in 5 min, TOP!
Habe bei 179cm Größe und 83-84cm SL das 18er in 27.5 genommen und bin bis jetzt zufrieden.


----------



## martin_1982 (22. April 2017)

Cool
Was sind das für Pedale?


----------



## FerdiS (22. April 2017)

martin_1982 schrieb:


> Cool
> Was sind das für Pedale?



Das sind nur herumliegende Billig-Pedale (glaube X-Fusion oder so??) für die ersten Meter auf Straße, fahre normalerweise die XT-Trail


----------



## gecka88 (27. April 2017)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wie groß die "Einstecktiefe in das Sattelrohr des Rahmens" ist. Überlege mir die Moveloc zu holen. Hab aber das Gefühl, dass wegen des Rahmens der Wert relativ gering ist. Kann das einer der Besitzer mal nachmessen? Danke
*edit: für 27,5 Zoll am besten in 18 oder 20 Zoll


----------



## gecka88 (5. Mai 2017)

gecka88 schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wie groß die "Einstecktiefe in das Sattelrohr des Rahmens" ist. Überlege mir die Moveloc zu holen. Hab aber das Gefühl, dass wegen des Rahmens der Wert relativ gering ist. Kann das einer der Besitzer mal nachmessen? Danke
> *edit: für 27,5 Zoll am besten in 18 oder 20 Zoll


Radon hat mir bestätigt, dass es 16cm sind. Das finde ich ziemlich wenig. Konnte es erst nicht glauben. Ich meine ich hätte gelesen beim Skeen 2016 wären es ca. 22cm...
Bei meinem aktuelln ZR Team Radon habe ich ein Oberrohr von 46cm und die Stütze guckt ca. 23-24cm raus. Aufgrund der kleinen Einstecktiefe beim Skeen 2017 würde die Moveloc 27cm [ (22,3-16)+20,8=27cm ] rausgucken bei einem Oberrohr von 45cm. Also 2-3cm mehr. Hier das Datenblatt: http://vecnum.com/produkte/moveloc/datenblatt/

Schrittlänge ist übrigens 85cm bei einer Größe von 1,80.
@BODOPROBST : Kannst du dazu was sagen? Ist die Einstecktiefe beim Skeen 2017 27.5 18" wirklich nur 16cm und wenn ja warum?

Bin kurz davor das zu holen, aber das lässt mich gerad wieder etwas zweifeln...


----------



## FerdiS (5. Mai 2017)

bin 179 mit 84 SL und bei mir schaut die sattelstütze ca 3cm raus bevor der dicke Teil der reverb losgeht..siehst du auf meinen Bildern glaub ich auch..bin auch die ganze Zeit am überlegen ob nicht 20" besser wäre..

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fissenid (8. Mai 2017)

FerdiS schrieb:


> Donnerstag kam meins auch endlich bei mir an!
> Contra: Ja, es ist nervig mit Termin auf die Spedition warten zu müssen, das geht besser (siehe canyon)
> Pro: Aufgebaut in 5 min, TOP!
> Habe bei 179cm Größe und 83-84cm SL das 18er in 27.5 genommen und bin bis jetzt zufrieden.



Hallo,

Tolles Rad. Will ich auch ordern. Die MT5 überzeugt mich noch nicht.....
War der Ergonomisch Sattel Serie?.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin_1982 (8. Mai 2017)

fissenid schrieb:


> Die MT5 überzeugt mich noch nicht.....



Mich auch nicht.
Kämpfe immer noch mit gewissen Unzulänglichkeiten wie klingeln und nahezu unmögliches sauberes Entlüften an der Hinterachse.
Der Rest des Rades ist für mich perfekt.

Werde die Bremse wohl ersetzen.


----------



## fissenid (16. Mai 2017)

Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, das 9.0 in der 2017er Version oder das 2016er für weniger Geld und mit der XT Bremse!


----------



## martin_1982 (16. Mai 2017)

Nimm das 2016er wenn dir die Lackierung gefällt. 
Der Preis ist ein Hammer!

Ich hab die Bremse mittlerweile durch eine XT ersetzt.
Hätte ich den Ärger mit der Magura geahnt und mich früher entscheiden können, wäre es das 2016er Modell geworden.
Wenigstens hab ich die XT Bremse ohne großen finanziellen Aufwand kaufen können, die Magura hat einen guten Preis erzielt


----------



## FerdiS (19. Mai 2017)

Das Skeen trail 10.0 als 29er..läuft








Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## martin_1982 (19. Mai 2017)

Hallo Ferdi,
Hast du umgetauscht?

Grüße 
Martin


----------



## FerdiS (19. Mai 2017)

martin_1982 schrieb:


> Hallo Ferdi,
> Hast du umgetauscht?
> 
> Grüße
> Martin


Ja! Hier ein großes Lob an den Service..

einziger Nachteil bis jetzt: die Flasche passt in den 18er Rahmen gerade so mit der Halterung.. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (23. Mai 2017)

Ich habe nun das 9.0 aus 2016 in RAW bestellt....

Allerdings direkt Tubelessmaterial und neue Nobby´s in 2,35" mitbestellt!


Ersetzt dann das 2010er Skeen


----------



## wuppertal (28. Mai 2017)

Hi,

ich habe es vor einem Monat direkt in Bonn geholt! Bin sehr zufrieden. Habe das Slide im Auge gehabt, dann verworfen und wollte das 2017 kaufen! Zum Glück habe ich das 2016 9.0 genommen, Hammer Bike, die absenkbare Sattelstütze kam schon einige male (plötzlich) zum Einsatz und überhaupt ist das Rad Top. Bisher 400 km im 
Gelände = Klasse, nur den Sattel werde ich wohl wechseln, kann mich nicht dran gewöhnen, mit Schmerzen zu fahren ist doof! Denke daran erst mal den Ergon  SMC4-L MTB Comfort bestellen.

Gruß

Rafael


----------



## fissenid (29. Mai 2017)

Gerade kam die Mail..... Paket ist verpackt..... dann kommt diese Woche wohl das RAD


----------



## FerdiS (30. Mai 2017)

habe das skeen trail 10 in 29 (18") jetzt 200km durch alle möglichen Landschaften getrieben und bin mega happy! Fahrwerk ist super, die Bremsen werden immer besser (gestern gute 1000hm am Stück auf nem singletrail) und bisher ohne Probleme. 

Upgrades bis jetzt:
Schwalbe Nobby Nic's Evo in 2.35 vorne und 2.25 hinten, tubeless montiert 
Magura 1-Finger Bremshebel 
Race Face Atlas Pedale





Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fissenid (1. Juni 2017)

Es ist da......


----------



## fissenid (1. Juni 2017)

Aber wie bekomme ich die XT Bremsen sinnvoll mit der Reverb verbunden???
Die Werkslösung ist nicht toll.....


----------



## filiale (2. Juni 2017)

Kannste doch befestigen wie Du willst. Auch stehen die Hebel alle viel zu steil.


----------



## fissenid (2. Juni 2017)

Nun Startklar! Nobby in 2,35 Tubeless, Reverb nach außen verlegt , SQ lab 611 Activ montiert .......
Morgen dann der Test


----------



## fissenid (6. Juni 2017)

Gestern die erste Testfahrt gemacht. Und dann mit erschrecken festgestellt, die Schraube am Hauptlager ist locker!!!!!!


----------



## FerdiS (7. Juni 2017)

fissenid schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 611648
> 
> Gestern die erste Testfahrt gemacht. Und dann mit erschrecken festgestellt, die Schraube am Hauptlager ist locker!!!!!!


Ich hab jetzt ca 300km mit dem skeen trail 10 in 29 hinter mir und heute auch festgestellt, dass die Schraube am linken Hauptlager locker war..hab dann alle Schrauben mal nachgezogen und es waren noch ein paar andere dabei, die mit dem angeschriebenen Drehmoment noch ein ganzes Stück weiter rein gingen..

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reinera (13. Juni 2017)

@BODOPROBST
Wie schaut's denn jetzt mit der Carbonvariante des Skeen aus? Kommt die dann im MJ 2018?  

Gesendet von meinem SM-T810 mit Tapatalk


----------



## reinera (14. Juni 2017)

Hallo, 
beim Skeen Trail 10 29“ ist bei Größe 18“ eine Reverb mit nur 125 mm verbaut. Würde auch eine 150mm Reverb rein passen? 

Wie weit habe ihr die Stützte raus gezogen, und bei welcher Schrittlänge? 

Danke Reiner

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gecka88 (16. Juni 2017)

Ob die sinnvollerweise für dich reinpasst hängt ja auch von deiner Schrittlänge ab. Die Mindeststecktiefe von 80mm wird wohl passen 
Man muss halt schauen was die maximale Einstecktiefe des Rads ist. Bei meinem Skeen 27.5 20 Zoll sind das min. 24-25cm. Bei dem 18 27.5 Zoll hat ich mal nachgefragt, sind es so um die 22. Die Einstecktiefe der Reverb 150 ist auch 220mm. Das wird also in etwa hinkommen, die voll zu versenken. Dann musst du halt schauen wie lang die Reverb 150mm ist, wenn sie voll versenkt ist. 
Hier sind ein paar Daten angegeben.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...stuetze-Remote-MMX-rechts-Modell-2017-p48429/
Ich vermute die ausgefahrene Länge ab Oberkante Sattelrohr bei voller Versenkung im Sattelrohr ist gesamtlänge minus max. Einstecktiefe. Also 440 - 220 = 220
Das heißt, wenn deine Stütze jetzt weniger als 220mm rausguckt, in für dich bequemer Fahrposition, wirds eng. Wenn du die Reverb nicht voll versenken kannst, müsstest du die cm noch draufrechnen.
Das die Stütze zu kurz ist, wird wohl kein Problem sein. Das Maximum wären dann 440-80 = 360cm. (Gesamtlänge minus mindesteinstecktiefe) Ich vermute so weit, wird deine Sattelstütze nicht rausgucken 
Bei mir passte das mit der Formel übrigens auch ganz gut. Schrittlänge mal 0,885 = Abstand vom Tretlager zur Sattelkante. Also bei mir sind es 84cm *0,885 = 74,3cm. Mein Sitzrohr ist 48cm lang, die Sattelstütze guckt 22cm ab Kante raus und der Sattel ist so 4-5cm hoch. also 48+22+4 sind genau 74cm. Das ist natürlich nur ein Richtwert, aber zum orientieren ganz nett


----------



## Thomas2605 (28. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

ich brauche etwas Auswahlhilfe bei der Rahmengröße und dem richtigen Modell.

Ich bin 188cm groß mit SL92cm.
Aktuell fahre ich ein Radon ZR Race 29LE in 22" (hatte erst das 20" bestellt und das war mir deutlich zu klein)
Jetzt möchte ich mir ein Skeen Trail kaufen und habe festgestellt das dass 20" vom Reach ziemlich nahe an meinem 22" ZR Race ist.
Nun bin ich mir nicht mehr ganz sicher ob das 22" nicht doch etwas groß und unhandlich für mich ist?!

Außerdem würde ich gern mal eure Meinung hören ob sich der Aufpreis von 400€ vom 9.0 zum 10.0 ernsthaft lohnt?

Danke

Thomas


----------



## LeaLoewin (28. Juni 2017)

Das skeen wird einen deutlich kürzeren Vorbau haben,  um eben diese Differenz auszugleichen muss der Reach entsprechend länger sein, um das gleiche bikefitting zu bekommen.


----------



## Thomas2605 (30. Juni 2017)

Thomas2605 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Außerdem würde ich gern mal eure Meinung hören ob sich der Aufpreis von 400€ vom 9.0 zum 10.0 ernsthaft lohnt?



Die Unterschiede die ich erkennen kann sind:

1. RockShox -> FOX... obwohl ich mir nicht sicher bin ob die Fox Performance wirklich besser ist als die Pike? Wahrscheinlich ist die Fox etwas leicher?!

2. Beim Laufradsatz bin ich mir nicht ganz Sicher ob die Felge beim 10.0 breiter ist? Ob der Mavic insgesamt besser als der DTSwiss ist kann ich leider auch nicht einschätzen...bis 120Kg Systemgewicht scheinen beide Ausgelegt zu sein?!

3. Sattel.. aber keine Ahnung ob große Unterschiede dazwischen liegen

4. Lackqualität? ist der glänzende Grau/Blau mix empfindlicher als der matt/glanz mix am 10.0 (Mein ZR Race in glanz Weiß ist schon ziemlich empfindlich...)

@LeaLoewin stimmt da sind ca. 30mm Unterschied


Danke Thomas


----------



## fauXpa5 (10. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich mich aktuell für ein Tourenfully interessiere und neben dem Canyon Neuron als 29er, das Skeen Trail in 29 Zoll favorisiere wollte ich mich mal nach dem Kundenservice von Radon erkundigen. Das scheint ja bei Canyon das große Manko zu sein. Bonn wäre für mich auch (etwas) näher als Koblenz, um das Teil mal probezufahren. Leider gefallen mir die Farben des 8.0 und 9.0 überhaupt nicht. Von den Komponenten gefällt mir das 9.0 jedoch sehr gut (zumindest im aktuellen Sale).

Um mir die Entscheidung etwas zu erleichtern wollte ich mich daher hier (bin über sonstige Verlinkungen froh) über Radons Kundenservice und das Skeen Trail 9.0 genauer infomieren. In den Tests schneidet es ja immer sehr gut ab. Irgendwie suche ich noch nach Pluspunkten, die für Radon sprechen würden.

Und nebenbei, gibt es Hinweise, dass das Skeen Trail für 2018 überarbeitet wird? Beim Canyon Neuron könnte das laut Gerüchteküche hier im Forum ja durchaus so sein. Dann würde ich ggf. noch länger Warten mit der Anschaffung.


----------



## bartos0815 (10. Juli 2017)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da ich mich aktuell für ein Tourenfully interessiere und neben dem Canyon Neuron als 29er, das Skeen Trail in 29 Zoll favorisiere wollte ich mich mal nach dem Kundenservice von Radon erkundigen. Das scheint ja bei Canyon das große Manko zu sein. Bonn wäre für mich auch (etwas) näher als Koblenz, um das Teil mal probezufahren. Leider gefallen mir die Farben des 8.0 und 9.0 überhaupt nicht. Von den Komponenten gefällt mir das 9.0 jedoch sehr gut (zumindest im aktuellen Sale).
> 
> ...


1. radon hat diverse servicepartner für reparaturen aller art verteilt übers land
2. der preis ist heiß
3. hier im forum ist radon durchaus präsent und hilft fragenden weiter im gegnsatz zu canyon


----------



## firevsh2o (12. Juli 2017)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ...
> Und nebenbei, gibt es Hinweise, dass das Skeen Trail für 2018 überarbeitet wird? Beim Canyon Neuron könnte das laut Gerüchteküche hier im Forum ja durchaus so sein. Dann würde ich ggf. noch länger Warten mit der Anschaffung.



Ich hatte bislang drei Canyons und ein Radon. Ein Canyon werde ich mir wohl nie wieder kaufen. Die Bikes sind zwar gut, deren "Kundenservice" ist aber ein schlechter Scherz. In der Zeit die du bei Canyon auf das Warten einer Antwort vom erlauchten Service wartest, bist du mit Radon schon wieder am Fahren!

Das Skeen hat aktuell sicher die modernere Geometrie, auch wenn die Kettenstreben nach meinem Geschmack noch immer zu lang sind. Das Neuron ist aber noch konservativer mit dem doch sehr steilen Lenkwinkel. Bei Canyon sind Neuron, Stectral und Strive von der Geo her 3-4 Jahre alt. Die wären also alle drei heuer in neu zu erwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Juli 2017)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Ich hatte bislang drei Canyons und ein Radon. Ein Canyon werde ich mir wohl nie wieder kaufen. Die Bikes sind zwar gut, deren "Kundenservice" ist aber ein schlechter Scherz. In der Zeit die du bei Canyon auf das Warten einer Antwort vom erlauchten Service wartest, bist du mit Radon schon wieder am Fahren!
> 
> Das Skeen hat aktuell sicher die modernere Geometrie, auch wenn die Kettenstreben nach meinem Geschmack noch immer zu lang sind. Das Neuron ist aber noch konservativer mit dem doch sehr steilen Lenkwinkel. Bei Canyon sind Neuron, Stectral und Strive von der Geo her 3-4 Jahre alt. Die wären also alle drei heuer in neu zu erwarten.


Das mit der Kettenstrebenlänge ist eine frage wie stark man z. B. die Möglichkeit der Montage von verschiedenen Schaltungen freigibt.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## fauXpa5 (12. Juli 2017)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Ich hatte bislang drei Canyons und ein Radon. Ein Canyon werde ich mir wohl nie wieder kaufen. Die Bikes sind zwar gut, deren "Kundenservice" ist aber ein schlechter Scherz. In der Zeit die du bei Canyon auf das Warten einer Antwort vom erlauchten Service wartest, bist du mit Radon schon wieder am Fahren!
> 
> Das Skeen hat aktuell sicher die modernere Geometrie, auch wenn die Kettenstreben nach meinem Geschmack noch immer zu lang sind. Das Neuron ist aber noch konservativer mit dem doch sehr steilen Lenkwinkel. Bei Canyon sind Neuron, Stectral und Strive von der Geo her 3-4 Jahre alt. Die wären also alle drei heuer in neu zu erwarten.



Die Antwort auf meine Frage nach der Verfügbarkeit des Skeen Trail 8.0 und 9.0 in M und L wurde für mich zwar unbefriedigend (da es einen Tag vorher möglich ist 1 Bike zu reservieren) aber im Grunde sofort per Mail beantwortet. Das ist schon top.

Wenn man das Bike dann einmal gekauft hat, wofür bräuchte man denn dann noch den Kundenservice? Doch eigentlich nur im Falle einer Gewährleistung/Garantie oder?
Alle Reparaturen etc. kann ich (mit kompetenter Hilfe in der Verwandtschaft) allein lösen.

Ohne jetzt hier ein großes Fass aufzumachen (ich Google das Ganze jetzt nebenbei mal) was bedeutet denn moderne Geometrie? Lese das häufiger, bin aber seit einigen Jahren aus dem Thema MTB raus.


----------



## firevsh2o (12. Juli 2017)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> Die ...
> 
> Ohne jetzt hier ein großes Fass aufzumachen (ich Google das Ganze jetzt nebenbei mal) was bedeutet denn moderne Geometrie? Lese das häufiger, bin aber seit einigen Jahren aus dem Thema MTB raus.



Den Kundenservice braucht man grob gesagt für:
- Transportschäden & Montagefehler
- Bikespezifische Ersatzteile (gebrochene Teile, Schaltaugen, Gummiteile...)
- Einschicken von Komponenten wo das nicht direkt geht (z.B. bei SRAM, Kind Shock...)

Ich kann alles an meinem Bike reparieren und habe auch das passende Werkzeug da. Aber für obige Fälle braucht man einen Ansprechpartner und den gibt es bei Canyon - nach meiner Erfahrung - einfach nicht. Zuletzt wollte ich nur eine Gabel an Rock Shox einsenden. Canyon schafft es innerhalb von mehreren Wochen noch nicht einmal die Abholung zu veranlassen. Beim niedergelassenen Händler war die Gabel innerhalb einer Woche wieder da.

So jetzt aber Schluss mit dem Canyon Thema. Ich bekomme immer einen dicken Hals wenn ich was zu der Firma lese...

Eine moderne Geometrie beinhaltet grob gesagt, einen flachen Lenkwinkel, langen Reach, steilen Sitzwinkel, kurzen Vorbau und kurze Kettenstreben. Im Bereich von kurzhubigeren Bikes gibt es da noch nicht so viel Auswahl im bezahlbaren Bereich. Wird aber noch kommen, denke ich. Die neuen Scott Bikes, oder auch Kona, sind ein gutes Beispiel in die Richtung finde ich.


----------



## Thomas2605 (13. Juli 2017)

Ist es beim Skeen Trail 9.0 Sinnvoll den Dämpfer hinten mit der Debon Air Luftkammer zu upgraden?
Oder hat der Monarch RT3 schon die Debon Air Luftkammer verbaut?

Was ist eigentlich alles im Lieferumfang des Rades dabei? Auch die Ringe für Gabel und Dämpfer Finetuning?


----------



## Thomas2605 (31. Juli 2017)

Habe das Fahrrad mittlerweile gekauft und kann einen Teil meiner Fragen beantworten... Es sind keine Bottomless Tokens für die Gabel und keine Bottemless Rings für den Dämpfer dabei...

Bleibt nur noch die Frage ob die Debon Air Kammer hinten sinvoll wäre oder nicht? (bin allerdings so schon sehr zufrieden mit der Hinterbaufederung)


----------



## Waldschleicher (5. August 2017)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> So jetzt aber Schluss mit dem Canyon Thema. Ich bekomme immer einen dicken Hals wenn ich was zu der Firma lese...


 Ich habe bei denen vor exakt einem Monat ein Rad für den Junior gekauft. Hat ein paar kleine Mängel, ich warte bis heute auf eine Antwort von Canyon...

Daher möchte ich jetzt für meine Frau ein Skeen bestellen, das 8.0 in 27,5". Laut dem Rechner liegt sie mit 1,68 und 82cm SL genau zwischen 18 und 19"...? Meinungen, Erfahrungen? 

Mein Slide 150 von 2012 in L ist ihr jedenfalls zu groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (5. August 2017)

Achso, das Skeen 8.0 in raw, hat das Klarlack drauf oder ist das wirklich nacktes Alu? Sind die orangenen Kleber überlackiert, oder könnte man die abziehen?


----------



## Airigh (5. August 2017)

Da ist noch einmal eine Schicht Klarlack drauf. Zumindest ist das bei meinem Slide so.


----------



## FerdiS (9. August 2017)

Hab heute beim Zerlegen leider eine unschöne Entdeckung gemacht. Die schweißnaht der Umwerferaufnahme hat ein Loch, jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, was daraus wird. 

Außerdem knarzt das vordere Rad / die vordere Bremse ziemlich wenn ich die Bremse ziehe und das Rad dann im Stand hin- und herbewege, hab schon sämtliche Teile als mögliche Quelle untersucht, bisher jedoch erfolglos. kennt das jemand? Ist ein recht metallisches knarzen, hallt im ganzen Laufradkörper..

hier noch die Umwerferaufnahme:






Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Robby2107 (11. August 2017)

FerdiS schrieb:


> Hab heute beim Zerlegen leider eine unschöne Entdeckung gemacht. Die schweißnaht der Umwerferaufnahme hat ein Loch, jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, was daraus wird.
> 
> Außerdem knarzt das vordere Rad / die vordere Bremse ziemlich wenn ich die Bremse ziehe und das Rad dann im Stand hin- und herbewege, hab schon sämtliche Teile als mögliche Quelle untersucht, bisher jedoch erfolglos. kennt das jemand? Ist ein recht metallisches knarzen, hallt im ganzen Laufradkörper..
> 
> ...




Sieht für mich nach einem Schweißfehler aus. Aber ich bin der Meinung, dass dies an dieser Steller völlig wurscht ist. Bevor Du soviel Kraft auf die Schweißnaht bringst, daß sie bricht/reißt, geht Dir ehern der Umwerfer hopps. 
Daher würde ich dem Loch keine große Beachtung weiter schenken. 


Zu Deinem Knarzen im Vorderrad: Hast Du schon mal die Speichenspannung geprüft??

grüße
Robby


----------



## fissenid (21. August 2017)

Hallo!

wie sieht denn der Dämpfer (Rock Shox Monarch) bei euch aus?
Meiner "ÖL" ein wenig, ist das normal???
Also am Dämpfer sieht man eine schwarzen Ölfilm der den Dreck sammelt.... kenne das vom Fox nicht.

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## filiale (21. August 2017)

fissenid schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> wie sieht denn der Dämpfer (Rock Shox Monarch) bei euch aus?
> Meiner "ÖL" ein wenig, ist das normal???
> ...



Stichwort Verlustschmierung...alles gut


----------



## Oshiki (11. September 2017)

Hallo,
welche Reifenbreite passt in den 29" Rahmen?
Nächstes Jahr sollen viele 2.6 Reifen auf den Markt kommen.
Vielen Dank in voraus.

Gesendet von meinem Alpha mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kiies (25. September 2017)

Hi,
auf der Suche nach einem Bike in meiner Preisklasse bin ich beim Skeen Trail 9.0 (29) hängen geblieben. Welche Größe würdet ihr mir empfehlen (Körpergröße 190cm, SL ca. 93cm)? Der Größenrechner empfiehlt mir 21", was mir nicht gerade viel bringt da ich mich zwischen 20" und 22" entscheiden muss. Lassen sich der/die Dämpfer beim Skeen per remote lockout sperren?

Viele Grüße


----------



## meinGottWalter (25. September 2017)

Hi Kiies,

ich bin im Laden gefahren und stand auch vor gleicher Frage, habe mich aber bei 189cm und 91cm SL für 20 Zoll entschieden.
Zum Lockout kann ich nichts sagen, fahre immer offen und finde das Heck neutral im normalen Tritt. Nur im Stehen/Wiegetritt wippt es.

Grüße


----------



## Kiies (25. September 2017)

meinGottWalter schrieb:


> Hi Kiies,
> 
> ich bin im Laden gefahren und stand auch vor gleicher Frage, habe mich aber bei 189cm und 91cm SL für 20 Zoll entschieden.
> Zum Lockout kann ich nichts sagen, fahre immer offen und finde das Heck neutral im normalen Tritt. Nur im Stehen/Wiegetritt wippt es.
> ...


Danke für die Info. Kann gegebenfalls noch jemand über seine Erfahrung mit der Rahmengröße bei entsprechender Körpergröße berichten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas2605 (28. September 2017)

So richtig kann Dir da wahrscheinlich keiner helfen weil es immer von persönlichen Vorlieben abhängt...Ich bin 188cm mit 92cm SL und habe das 9.0 in 22" und wöllte es nicht kleiner haben!
Allein schon der Auszug der Sattelstütze wäre mir beim 20" zu viel (siehe Bild). Auch bei meinem 22" ist der Sattel schon überhöht zum Lenker.
Beim 20" würde ich für meinem Geschmack zu weit hinten über dem Rad sitzen und das Fahrrad würde in steilen Anstiegen zu schnell vorn aufsteigen.
Wie gesagt alles abhängig von persönlichen Vorlieben... ein anderer würde wahrscheinlich sagen das 22" ist ihm zu träge und unhandlich in engen Kurven/Spitzkehren...


----------



## Kiies (28. September 2017)

Hi,

danke, ihr habt mir mit euren Anmerkungen schon weitergeholfen. Ich bestelle das Bike in der Größe 22". Sind diese "Schutzbleche" zu empfehlen bzw. passen die sowohl vorne als auch hinten?
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/marshguard-mudguard-71795


----------



## filiale (28. September 2017)

Wenn überhaupt brauchste nur eines für vorne. Damit Dein Gesicht schmutzfrei bleibt (kein Scherz). Ansonsten haben die keinen weiteren Zweck. Hinten sind die nutzlos.


----------



## Thomas2605 (9. Oktober 2017)

fissenid schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 611648
> 
> Gestern die erste Testfahrt gemacht. Und dann mit erschrecken festgestellt, die Schraube am Hauptlager ist locker!!!!!!




Am Wochenende hat sich bei mir auch die rechte Schraube so weit gelockert bis Sie an der Kette geschliffen hat... habe ich unterwegs leider nicht wieder rein bekommen weil erst die Kurbel gezogen werden musste. 

Wäre gut wenn an solchen Schrauben etwas Schraubensicherung dran wäre...


----------



## gecka88 (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich muss mich leider auch einreihen. Konnte keine Schraubensicherung entdecken
.
@Radon-Bikes : Scheint ja kein Einzelfall zu sein. Was ist das Statement?
Btw:
Macht es sinn an das Lager und an diese SChutzschale etwas Fett dran zu machen als Wasser/Dreckschutz? So in etwa:


----------



## jsunny (17. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

habe das gleiche "Problem" bei meinem Slide 130 auch. Die Schraube hatte sich nach ca 6 Monaten auch leicht gelöst was ich durch Zufall gemerkt habe. Ich habe Kurbel runter und neu angezogen was wieder ungefähr 6 Monate gehalten hat. Beim zweiten mal habe dann aber mit Loctide 243 (blau/mittelfest) nachgeholfen was bis jetzt hält. Sicherheitshalber habe ich mir einen Sechskantschlüssel auf der kurzen Seite noch weiter eingekürzt, so dass ich ohne Demontage des Kettenblatts/Kurbel zur Not auf einer langen Tour mal nachziehen kann.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Oshiki (8. Dezember 2017)

Hat einer von den glücklichen Skeen Trail 9.0 Besitzern in 29" das Bike im original Zustand in Größe M gewogen?
Wie leicht ist es?


----------



## DieTeuse (5. Januar 2018)

Hallo, 

kann man bei dem Skeen Trail (29") auch breitere Reifen als die 2.25" verwenden? Bzw. was ist die maximale breite, die man bei den Bikes passen? 
Und andere Frage: Gibt es jemanden mit einem Skeen Trail (18" oder 20") in Berlin oder Umgebung? Würde gerne mal Probesitzen... würde mich auch erkenntlich zeigen


----------



## paloma71 (6. Januar 2018)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Hat einer von den glücklichen Skeen Trail 9.0 Besitzern in 29" das Bike im original Zustand in Größe M gewogen?
> Wie leicht ist es?


https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/05/19/test-radon-skeen-trail-29/      Im Test steht 13,36 kg .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oshiki (6. Januar 2018)

Danke aber das Gewicht kann nur inkl. Pedalen sein.
Ich habe inzwischen die Gewichte selbst zusammen gerechnet und bin auf 12,7kg gekommen.

Gesendet von meinem CW-Hi12 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fissenid (11. Januar 2018)

DieTeuse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann man bei dem Skeen Trail (29") auch breitere Reifen als die 2.25" verwenden? Bzw. was ist die maximale breite, die man bei den Bikes passen?
> Und andere Frage: Gibt es jemanden mit einem Skeen Trail (18" oder 20") in Berlin oder Umgebung? Würde gerne mal Probesitzen... würde mich auch erkenntlich zeigen


Hallo!

fahre an meinem Skeen Trail 9.0 (27,5") 2,35" NobbyNic, und das Problemlos


----------



## DieTeuse (11. Januar 2018)

Cool, das freut mich zu lesen... Danke für die Info


----------



## paloma71 (11. Januar 2018)

Hallo, hab mir auch das Skeen 9.0  27,5 18 Zoll bestellt. Hat jemand seins schon auf der Waage gehabt ? Laut Beschreibung 12, 4 kg kleinste Rahmengröße. Bin mal gespannt.   Gruß Karsten


----------



## DieTeuse (12. Januar 2018)

Hi, mit was ist denn beim Skeen Trail für 2018 zu rechnen... wird es "nur" ein Spec update geben oder wird sich auch am Rahmen/Geometrie etwas ändern? Die offizielle Bekanntmachung ist sicher gleichzeitig mit dem Jab, oder?
Die Mtb Saison nähert sich mit großen Schritten und ich muss/will mich langsam entscheiden. Die updates bei Skeen würden mich daher brennend interessieren.


----------



## COLKURTZ (12. Januar 2018)

Ende Januar/Februar gibt es das neue Modelljahr online. So auch 2018, wie immer bei Radon.  Fürs Slide 140 soll es Updates geben, es bleibt in 2018 bestehen, _wie ich gehört habe_. Für das Skeen weiß ich es nicht, aber es gibt schnell und freundlich Antworten, wenn man direkt anfragt. Bspw. bei Facebook.
Ein Skeen könnte gut und gerne konservativ bleiben, maximal ein Facelift, spätestens dann für 2019: Bißchen flacher, länger, aber nichts extremes. Ein Skeen Carbon, 120/130mm, das wäre es. Oder nennt es dann kleines Slide, oder Slide Trail ...Und das haben schon viele vorher sich gewünscht... Schwarz und grau kann auch gerne bleiben, kaufen viele von uns ja gerne. Und als zweite Farbe alternativ ein paar mehr Pastelltöne in grün oder blau, leuchtend. Traut euch! Beim leuchtend roten Slide 150 10.0 HD habt ihr es ja auch gewagt. Es kann nach mir gehend ruhig mehr "selbstbewußtes" geben bei den Farben. Namen sind Schall und Rauch....also mir fehlt das verschwundende Slide 130 29 im Portfolio! Wie gesagt: Gerne auch bling bling und mit Carbon. Und konkurenzlos günstig* bei hochwertigster Ausstattung könnt' ihr ja!

*Ja, kann Canyon auch, nur ohne _____ (bitte selbst einfügen, je nach Überzeugung, z. B. "Service", oder auch "ständig nach Küche riechender Flagshipstore mit zuviel Selbstbeweihräucherung")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (13. Januar 2018)

Das Skeen könnte auch Boost-Standard gebrauchen. Sonst wird es irgendwann eng mit OEM-Parts.


----------



## DieTeuse (13. Januar 2018)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Das Skeen könnte auch Boost-Standard gebrauchen. Sonst wird es irgendwann eng mit OEM-Parts.



Absolut richtig!


----------



## paloma71 (14. Januar 2018)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen was das ist.War zum Skeen dazu.  Gruß Karsten


----------



## bartos0815 (14. Januar 2018)

paloma71 schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen was das ist.War zum Skeen dazu.  Gruß Karsten


Montagehilfe für reverb stealth


----------



## paloma71 (14. Januar 2018)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Montagehilfe für reverb stealth



Danke !


----------



## paloma71 (14. Januar 2018)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Danke aber das Gewicht kann nur inkl. Pedalen sein.
> Ich habe inzwischen die Gewichte selbst zusammen gerechnet und bin auf 12,7kg gekommen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## paloma71 (14. Januar 2018)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Danke aber das Gewicht kann nur inkl. Pedalen sein.
> Ich habe inzwischen die Gewichte selbst zusammen gerechnet und bin auf 12,7kg gekommen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem CW-Hi12 mit Tapatalk


----------



## paloma71 (14. Januar 2018)

paloma71 schrieb:


> Hallo, hab mir auch das Skeen 9.0  27,5 18 Zoll bestellt. Hat jemand seins schon auf der Waage gehabt ? Laut Beschreibung 12, 4 kg kleinste Rahmengröße. Bin mal gespannt.   Gruß Karsten



Skeen Trail 9.0 27, 5  18 Zoll  13,51 kg, mit Saint Pedale (500g). Weit weg von 12, 4 kg (kleinste Rahmengröße ). Währen ohne Pedale 13 kg.


----------



## Oshiki (16. Januar 2018)

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Lager im Rahmen verbaut sind?

Gesendet von meinem Alpha mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chrik (16. Januar 2018)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Ende Januar/Februar gibt es das neue Modelljahr online. So auch 2018, wie immer bei Radon.  Fürs Slide 140 soll es Updates geben, es bleibt in 2018 bestehen, _wie ich gehört habe_. Für das Skeen weiß ich es nicht, aber es gibt schnell und freundlich Antworten, wenn man direkt anfragt. Bspw. bei Facebook.
> Ein Skeen könnte gut und gerne konservativ bleiben, maximal ein Facelift, spätestens dann für 2019: Bißchen flacher, länger, aber nichts extremes. Ein Skeen Carbon, 120/130mm, das wäre es. Oder nennt es dann kleines Slide, oder Slide Trail ...Und das haben schon viele vorher sich gewünscht... Schwarz und grau kann auch gerne bleiben, kaufen viele von uns ja gerne. Und als zweite Farbe alternativ ein paar mehr Pastelltöne in grün oder blau, leuchtend. Traut euch! Beim leuchtend roten Slide 150 10.0 HD habt ihr es ja auch gewagt. Es kann nach mir gehend ruhig mehr "selbstbewußtes" geben bei den Farben. Namen sind Schall und Rauch....also mir fehlt das verschwundende Slide 130 29 im Portfolio! Wie gesagt: Gerne auch bling bling und mit Carbon. Und konkurenzlos günstig* bei hochwertigster Ausstattung könnt' ihr ja!
> 
> *Ja, kann Canyon auch, nur ohne _____ (bitte selbst einfügen, je nach Überzeugung, z. B. "Service", oder auch "ständig nach Küche riechender Flagshipstore mit zuviel Selbstbeweihräucherung")



Hallo,

ich hätte eine Frage im Zusammenhang mit dem oben Zitierten und wäre für jegliche Hilfe dankbar:

Ich habe vor mir ein Radon Skeen Trail zu kaufen, wobei es die Modelle 2017 momentan im Sale gibt. Wird der momentan angebotene Preis durch die neuen Modelle 2018 nochmal sinken (lohnt es sich also noch zu warten) oder gleich bleiben bzw besteht dann sogar die Möglichkeit, dass die Modelle 2017 gar nicht mehr verfügbar sein werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paloma71 (16. Januar 2018)

Chrik schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte eine Frage im Zusammenhang mit dem oben Zitierten und wäre für jegliche Hilfe dankbar:
> 
> Ich habe vor mir ein Radon Skeen Trail zu kaufen, wobei es die Modelle 2017 momentan im Sale gibt. Wird der momentan angebotene Preis durch die neuen Modelle 2018 nochmal sinken (lohnt es sich also noch zu warten) oder gleich bleiben bzw besteht dann sogar die Möglichkeit, dass die Modelle 2017 gar nicht mehr verfügbar sein werden?




Irgendwann werden einzelne Größen vergriffen sein. Ob der Preis noch sinkt ? Keine Ahnung,  musst du Radon fragen.


----------



## Oshiki (16. Januar 2018)

Ich glaube nicht das die Preise noch weiter fallen. Sind eh top!

Gesendet von meinem Alpha mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chrik (16. Januar 2018)

Danke für eure Einschätzung!


----------



## COLKURTZ (16. Januar 2018)

Ich mag die Einschätzung bekräftigen. Komme aus Bonn und gehe oft und gerne zum bummeln in den Laden. Die Januar Preise sind die besten, und später im Jahr bekommst Du leider das Rad deiner Wünsche nicht mehr....oder nur noch in Rahmengröße XS oder XXL....
Ich habe zwei Räder dort gekauft, in 2017 und 2018. Es ward jeweils Januar.... ;-)


----------



## Chrik (16. Januar 2018)

Perfekt, danke!


----------



## paloma71 (17. Januar 2018)

Also zuschlagen  !


----------



## paloma71 (17. Januar 2018)

Also zuschlagen  !


----------



## Chrik (17. Januar 2018)

paloma71 schrieb:


> Also zuschlagen  !



Werde ich machen... jetzt nur noch am Wochenende Probe fahren wegen der "einfachen" Fragen 18'' oder 20'' bzw 27,5'' oder 29''


----------



## Oshiki (17. Januar 2018)

Ich habe mich für das 29" in 18"entschieden.
178cm und 85cm Schrittlänge.

Jetzt werde ich noch meine Wunschteile verbauen:
Lenker SQ Lab 3OX 16' + SQ Lab Griffen
Sattel SQ Lab 611
Selbst aufgebauter Newmen Laufradsatz mit der 30mm Felge.

Gesendet von meinem Alpha mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrik (17. Januar 2018)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Ich habe mich für das 29" in 18"entschieden.
> 178cm und 85cm Schrittlänge.
> 
> Jetzt werde ich noch meine Wunschteile verbauen:
> ...



Bist du es schon gefahren? Bist du mit den gewählten Größen zufrieden?

Deine Liste klingt jedenfalls spannend, werde ich mir allenfalls etwas abschauen


----------



## Oshiki (18. Januar 2018)

Nein es hängt noch an der Garagenwand. Mir fehlt noch der neue Hinterreifen. Ich schwanke noch zwischen Nobby Nic, MK 3 und Forekaster.
Umbauen werde ich es dann, wenn es wieder wärmer wird.

Wegen der verbauten Lager habe ich Forum 2 Versionen gefunden:
a) 2x 6902-2RS, 8x 688-2RS
b) 4x 6000-2RS, 2x 6800-2RS, 4x 688-2RS

Die Frage ist was richtig ist.
Ich würde die Lager gerne mit den Lagern für mein Slide mitbestellen.


----------



## Chrik (18. Januar 2018)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Ich habe mich für das 29" in 18"entschieden.
> 178cm und 85cm Schrittlänge.
> 
> Jetzt werde ich noch meine Wunschteile verbauen:
> ...



Weil du es angesprochen hast, gibt es eigentlich irgendjemand der den von Radon ständig verwendeten Sattel Selle Italia X1 auch nur einigermaßen erträglich findet?  Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass der Sattel vollkommen ungeeignet ist und scheinbar haben die meisten User hier im Forum damit die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht (zumindest kauft jeder einen alternativen Sattel ).


----------



## paloma71 (19. Januar 2018)

Chrik schrieb:


> Weil du es angesprochen hast, gibt es eigentlich irgendjemand der den von Radon ständig verwendeten Sattel Selle Italia X1 auch nur einigermaßen erträglich findet?  Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass der Sattel vollkommen ungeeignet ist und scheinbar haben die meisten User hier im Forum damit die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht (zumindest kauft jeder einen alternativen Sattel ).


Zum Radfahren ist er auf jeden Fall nicht geeignet.  Macht nur Aua.


----------



## paloma71 (24. Januar 2018)

Hat jemand auch Probleme mit der Reverb ? Meine sackt leicht ein. Rad ist gerade mal 2 Wochen alt. Laufleistung ca.50 km.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## conrad71 (24. Januar 2018)

> gibt es eigentlich irgendjemand der den von Radon ständig verwendeten Sattel Selle Italia X1 auch nur einigermaßen erträglich findet?



Ja ich, ich hab mir den Sattel vom Radon meiner Frau auf mein Rad montiert und komm damit Super zurecht.

Gruß Conrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (24. Januar 2018)

paloma71 schrieb:


> Hat jemand auch Probleme mit der Reverb ? Meine sackt leicht ein. Rad ist gerade mal 2 Wochen alt. Laufleistung ca.50 km.
> 
> Gruß Karsten



Überprüft mal den Druck der Reverb. Meine hatte bei Lieferung auch zu wenig. Sattel runter und dann im Kopf der Reverb die Dämpferpumpe anschliessen. Glaube 250 PSI sind vorgesehen.


----------



## paloma71 (24. Januar 2018)

fissenid schrieb:


> Überprüft mal den Druck der Reverb. Meine hatte bei Lieferung auch zu wenig. Sattel runter und dann im Kopf der Reverb die Dämpferpumpe anschliessen. Glaube 250 PSI sind vorgesehen.



War es danach i.O. ? Hab mit BD telefoniert,  ich soll sie einschicken.Wird entweder instand gesetzt oder gleich gegen eine neue ersetzt. Hab mich auch schon im Forum schlau gemacht,  dort wird auch empfohlen wenn Garantie,  dann lieber einschicken.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## paloma71 (25. Januar 2018)

Luftdruck war nur noch 150 psi, hab den Druck auf 250 psi erhöht. Hatte aber nicht den gewünschten Effekt. Vorher ist sie 1 cm eingesackt, danach 7mm.Werde das gute Stück wohl einschicken. Mal sehen was raus kommt. 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## chost (29. Januar 2018)

Mavic XA Elite Laufradsatz, mich würden ja mal eure Erfahrungen Interessieren.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Oshiki (12. März 2018)

Kann man an dem Schaltauge vom Skeen Trail auch ein SRAM Eagle Schaltwerk verwenden?


----------



## Oshiki (19. März 2018)

Hat noch keiner eine Eagle am Skeen verbaut?

Gesendet von meinem Vi10 Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## SkeenRider (19. März 2018)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Hat noch keiner eine Eagle am Skeen verbaut?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Vi10 Plus mit Tapatalk



https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-schaltauge-10240-axh-sram-489749

Ich glaube du brauchst das Schaltauge.


----------



## paloma71 (20. März 2018)

Vielleicht mal direkt bei Radon fragen.


----------



## paloma71 (21. April 2018)

fissenid schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 611648
> 
> Gestern die erste Testfahrt gemacht. Und dann mit erschrecken festgestellt, die Schraube am Hauptlager ist locker!!!!!!


 
Bei mir daselbe, Schraubensicherung scheint ein Fremdwort bei Radon zu sein.
Danke ans Forum, hab auf Grund der Beiträge immer mal hin geschaut.


----------



## V.Finch (23. April 2018)

+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## molotov (13. Juni 2018)

Ich brauch ne Rahmendurchführung für die Sattelstütze und eine für das Schaltwerk, wo bekomme ich die her?


----------



## paloma71 (14. Juni 2018)

Vielleicht mal bei Radon nachfragen.


----------



## trailjo (26. Februar 2019)

Ich interessiere mich für das Skeen Trail 29 9.0. Wie sieht es da hinten mit der Reifenfreiheit aus? 
Ich würde nach dem Kauf gerne dickere Reifen als die Nobby 2.25 montieren. Geht da noch was?


----------



## Oshiki (27. Februar 2019)

Ja - ich habe aktuell 2,4er Nobbys auf einer 30er Newmen Felge am Laufen.


----------



## meinGottWalter (27. Februar 2019)

ich fahre auch 2,4, allerdings inzwischen Conti, den Mountain King, allerdings auf den DT 1900.


----------



## Chrik (9. März 2019)

V.Finch schrieb:


> +1


Bei mir ganz genau das gleiche Problem!


----------



## EXP1337 (9. März 2019)

Wieder mit passenden Drehmoment festziehen?


----------



## Chrik (9. März 2019)

EXP1337 schrieb:


> Wieder mit passenden Drehmoment festziehen?



Das ist natürlich eine grenzgeniale Idee!!

Bei mir war die Situation nur etwas komplizierter: Die Schraube hat sich nämlich am ersten Tag eines Alpencross bei der Überquerung der Alpenhauptkammpassage gelöst und deshalb war ein Weiterkurbeln unmöglich. Da die Schraube jedoch völlig verdeckt sitzt, kommt man an diese nicht heran, ohne die Kurbel auszubauen. Leider hatte niemand mit einem derartigen Materialfehler gerechnet und hatte keiner von uns das für den Ausbau erforderliche Werkzeug dabei (was auch für sämtliche vorbeikommende Biker gilt). Die Folge war, dass ich das defekte Bike über den Alpenhauptkamm und anschließend ins Tal schieben musste. Dort dann Abbruch des Alpencross für diesen Tag und Organsiation eines Transports zu einer Fahrradwerkstatt.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, die Folge für mich: Bike verkaufen und nie wieder Radon kaufen.


----------



## V.Finch (10. März 2019)

EXP1337 schrieb:


> Wieder mit passenden Drehmoment festziehen?


Diese Vorgehensweise mit Zugabe von Schraubensicherung auf penibel gesäuberte Gewinde brachte bei mir bis dato Ruhe. Seither knapp 2000km ohne weitere Vorkommnisse pedaliert.

Den Unmut, wenn dieser Fehler in der oben beschriebenen Situation und Konsequenz auftritt, kann ich zur Gänze nachempfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EXP1337 (10. März 2019)

Bei meinem Skeen hat sich das Lager auch schon mal gelöst. Wenn das wirklich wieder auftritt kommt bei mir auch Schraubensicherung dran. Ich denke damit löst sich da nie wieder etwas von alleine.

Radon könnte man sich ankreiden dass nicht ab Werk zu machen.


----------



## Oshiki (7. April 2019)

Mit wie viel SAG seit ihr an Gabel und Dämpfer unterwegs?

Aktuell fahre ich an der Gabel 20% und am Dämpfer 25%


----------



## paloma71 (8. April 2019)

Ich fahr Gabel 20% und Dämpfer 20%.


----------



## Oshiki (8. April 2019)

Ich hab den Dämpfer auf Debonair umbauen lassen, als er beim Service war.


----------



## paloma71 (9. April 2019)

Lohnt sich der Umbau und was musstest du dafür zahlen?


----------



## Oshiki (9. April 2019)

Die DebonAir Luftkammer hat 128€ gekostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paloma71 (12. April 2019)

Merkst du einen Unterschied zum normalem Dämpfer ?


----------



## Oshiki (12. April 2019)

Wegen Knieproblemen steht eine echte Testfahrt noch aus.


----------



## paloma71 (12. April 2019)

Ok, gute Besserung.


----------



## gecka88 (26. Juli 2019)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen welche Kugellager sich am Skeen befinden? Komme über die Firma sehr günstig an welche.
Insbesondere die an der Wippe zum HInterreifen hin.


----------



## Oshiki (26. Juli 2019)

Wegen der verbauten Lager habe ich hier 2 Versionen gefunden:
a) 2x 6902-2RS, 8x 688-2RS
b) 4x _6000-2RS_, 2x 6800-2RS, 4x 688-2RS

Ich halte Version b) für wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## gecka88 (5. August 2019)

@Oshiki:
Wo hast du das denn gefunden?

@Radon-Bikes :
Kann mal jemand von euch antworten? Ich habe schon den Service per Mail gefragt, aber angeblich gibt es keine Möglichkeit mir diese Infromation zu geben. Es stünde angeblich nicht im materialstamm, man können niemanden fragen und es gäbe sonst auch keine Dokumente wo das irgendwie vermerkt ist. Find ich ehrlich gesagt etwas frech mir sowas zu erzählen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. August 2019)

Lager: Rockmount - Seatstay: 61800









						Rillenkugellager 61800-2RSR 10x19x5 mm
					

Produkteigenschaften - Radon Rillenkugellager 61800-2RSR 10x19x5 mm     Innendurchmesser: 10mm   Aussendurchmesser: 19mm   Breite: 5mm       Lieferumfang     1 x Radon Rillenkugellager 61800-2RSR 10x19x5 mm




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Hauptlager: 6000 2RS









						Miniaturkugellager 6000-2RS
					

Produkteigenschaften - Radon Miniaturkugellager 6000-2RS      Innendurchmesser:  10 mm    Aussendurchmesser:  26 mm    Breite:  8 mm          Lieferumfang        1 x Radon Miniaturkugellager 6000-2RS




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Horstlink: 688 2RS









						Miniaturkugellager 688-2RS
					

Produkteigenschaften        Innendurchmesser : 8mm      Aussendurchmesser : 16mm      Breite : 5mm      Passend für:               Radon Slide 130 / 6 Stück         Radon Slide 140 / 6 Stück         Radon Slide Hybrid /...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## gecka88 (6. August 2019)

Super! Cool - besten dank! Gibts doch noch guten Service 
Da mir die Bezeichnungen nicht 100% klar waren (Insb. Rock mount und seat stay lager - auch wenn das in dem Fall egal ist  ), verlink ich mal ein PDF im dem alle Begriffe stehen, falls jemand ebenfalls die Begriffe nicht kennt. Findet man ja nicht so schnell im Netz...



			https://www.biketoyz.dk/Files/Images/Teknisk/Lagersets_Bearing-Sets_2016.pdf


----------



## Oshiki (10. September 2019)

Schade aber der Rahmen des 2020er Skeen Trail AL wurde leider nicht überarbeitet 
Jetzt haben sie die inzwischen die alte GEO schon das 3. Jahr.


----------



## firevsh2o (11. September 2019)

Das "AL" im Namen könnte aber auf eine Carbonvariante hinwiesen. Vielleicht bekommt die eine modernere Geo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oshiki (11. September 2019)

Das vermute ich auch.
Ich schätzte es wird ein (vermutlich) bleischweres Skeen Trail CF geben - leider.
Ähnlich wie die Slide Trails.


----------



## firevsh2o (11. September 2019)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und vielleicht kehr Radon ja auf den Pfad zurück den sie irgendwann nach dem Slide Carbon verlassen haben. 

Leichte Bikes zum akzeptablen Preis wären doch aktuell der Renner - die hat nämlich kaum mehr ein Anbieter im Programm!


----------



## paloma71 (19. September 2019)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Ich hab den Dämpfer auf Debonair umbauen lassen, als er beim Service war.


Hat sich der Umbau gelohnt ?


----------



## Oshiki (19. September 2019)

Ich habe keinen großen Unterschied bemerkt.
Allerdings bin ich dieses Jahr auch nicht sonderlich viel mit dem Skeen gefahren, weil ich ich mein Slide 130 wieder fit gemacht hatte.


----------



## paloma71 (20. September 2019)

Danke, für die Info.


----------



## stones73 (20. Mai 2020)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein Skeen Trail 10 aus 2019.
Als ich jetzt meine Schaltung einstellen wollte habe ich bemerkt das ich bei 2x11 nicht in den gang 22 schalten kann. jedes mal wenn ich den Umwerfer von klein nach groß Schlate bewegt sich das Schaltwerk richtung kleinerer Gang.
Ein Kollege von mir mit dem Skeen von 2017 hatte damals das gleiche Problem, daher hatte ich die Lösung auch recht schnell parat.
Die Schaltzüge haben sich im Rohr gekreutzt, das heisst immer wen ein Zug gespannt wurde hat das den anderen auch gespannt.
Hattet ihr das Problem auch?


----------



## paloma71 (23. Mai 2020)

stones73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe ein Skeen Trail 10 aus 2019.
> Als ich jetzt meine Schaltung einstellen wollte habe ich bemerkt das ich bei 2x11 nicht in den gang 22 schalten kann. jedes mal wenn ich den Umwerfer von klein nach groß Schlate bewegt sich das Schaltwerk richtung kleinerer Gang.
> Ein Kollege von mir mit dem Skeen von 2017 hatte damals das gleiche Problem, daher hatte ich die Lösung auch recht schnell parat.
> ...


Das Problem hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## meinGottWalter (5. Dezember 2021)

Hi zusammen, eine Frage in das eigentlich längst tote Thema. Hat jemand das Skeen Trail Modell 2017 auf 1x12 umgebaut. Ja, ich weiß, es ist ein 135mm, also nicht Boost, Hinterbau. Grüße


----------



## Oshiki (6. Dezember 2021)

Ja, ich fahre eine GX Eagle am Skeen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

